# اصطدام قطار بأتوبيس مدارس.. ومصرع وإصابة عشرات الطلاب بمنفلوط!!!



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

* 

اصطدم قطار للركاب بأسيوط بأتوبيس للمدارس تابع لمدرسة دار حراء الخاصة بأسيوط، أثناء عبوره مزلقان قرية المندرة بمركز منفلوط، ونتج عن الاصطدام تحطم الأتوبيس ووقوع عدد من الوفيات والمصابين.

 وقال ممدوح وشاحى، وكيل وزارة الصحة بأسيوط، إن هناك وفيات ومصابين بين أطفال وطلاب المدارس بالأتوبيس، ولكن لم يقدر العدد حتى الآن.

 وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل لاحقا..*
اليوم السابع


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*مشرحة منفلوط تستقبل "32 طفلا" قتلى فى حادث اصطدام قطار بأتوبيس مدارس*

*
قال صبرى غانم مدير الإدارة الصحية، بمركز منفلوط ومفتش الصحة بالمركز، إن مشرحة مستشفى منفلوط المركزى، استقبلت حتى الآن 32 جثة من بين طلاب وأطفال مدارس، كانوا متوجهين إلى معهد النور الأزهرى الخاص ببنى عديات، إثر اصطدام القطار رقم 165، والمتجه من أسيوط للقاهرة عند مزلقان قرية المندرة، مؤكدا أنه حتى الآن لا تستطيع الإدارة حصر الوفيات أو أعداد المصابين.


 وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل لاحقا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصادر: أتوبيس الأطفال تحطم أسفل جرار قطار.. وارتفاع القتلى لـ"40 طفلا"


أكدت مصادر، أن أتوبيس الأطفال تحطم تماما أسفل جرار القطار، رقم 165، القادم من أسيوط إلى القاهرة، وأن الأتوبيس "انحشر" بين عجلات الجرار من قوة الاصطدام.

 وكانت غرفة عمليات محافظة أسيوط، تلقت بلاغا من أهالى مركز منفلوط، تفيد اصطدام قطار فى الثامنة صباحا، بأتوبيس مدارس "دار حراء" الخاصة بمدينة منفلوط، وأدى التصادم إلى مقتل أربعين طفلا.

 وانتقل إلى مكان الحادث يحيى كشك محافظ أسيوط، يرافقه مدير الأمن، والسكرتير العام للمحافظة.

 وفى سياق ذاته تجمهر الآلاف من أهالى قرية المندرة وأولياء أمور الطلاب، عند مقر الحادثة بمزلقان قرية المندرة، للبحث عن جثث ذويهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*الداخلية: ارتفاع عدد ضحايا حادث اصطدام قطار بأتوبيس أطفال إلى 54


أكد مصدر أمنى بوزارة الداخلية ارتفاع حصيلة وفيات أتوبيس مدرسة النور الأزهرى الذى اصطدم بالقطار رقم 165 والمتجه من أسيوط للقاهرة عند مزلقان قرية المندرة فى منفلوط بمحافظة أسيوط، صباح اليوم السبت، إلى 45 طفلا.

 فيما ارتفع أيضا عدد المصابين إلى 9، حسبما أكد صبرى غانم مدير الإدارة الصحية، بمركز منفلوط ومفتش الصحة بالمركز.

 وفى السياق ذاته، تجمهر الآلاف من أهالى قرية المندرة وأولياء أمور الطلاب، عند مقر الحادثة بمزلقان قرية المندرة للبحث عن جثث ذويهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*انباء عن استقالة وزير النقل ورئيس السكك الحديديه وأنه تم قبول الاستقاله *


----------



## grges monir (17 نوفمبر 2012)

اية الاخبار دى على الصبح
حادث بشع بكل المقاييس
اطفال فى عمر الزهور راحوا ضحية  اهمال ورعونة سائق اتوبيس غبى بمعنى الكلمة بالا ضافة الى  مسئول هذا المزلقان
ليس خطا القطار بالطبع لكنة خطأ المزلقان وسائق اتوبيس الموت


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*"السكك الحديدية": أتوبيس الأطفال اقتحم المزلقان بعد إغلاقه



قال المهندس مصطفى قناوى، رئيس هيئة السكك الحديدية، إن حادث منفلوط وقع بسبب اقتحام الأتوبيس لمزلقان المندرة التابع لمركز منفلوط بمحافظة أسيوط، لافتاً إلى أن المزلقان كان مغلقا بالجنازير إلا أن سائق الأتوبيس اقتحمه.

 وأضاف قناوى، فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن خفير مزلقان المندرة أقسم بالله له أن المزلقان كان مغلقا بالجنازير، لكن سائق الأتوبيس لم يضع لذلك اعتباراً واقتحم المزلقان، وهو ما تزامن مع قدوم القطار رقم 165 بسرعته، لافتاً إلى أن شدة الاصطدام أدت إلى انحشار الأتوبيس بين عجلات الجرار.

 وأكد قناوى أن هذه هى المعلومات الأولية التى توافرت لديه عن الحادث عبر الاتصالات الهاتفية، وأن التحقيقات ستكشف تفاصيل الحادثة كاملة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*وزير النقل يستقيل ويقبل استقالة رئيس السكة الحديد بعد حاث قطار أسيوط


أعلن الدكتور محمد رشاد المتينى، وزير النقل، قبول استقالة المهندس مصطفى قناوى رئيس هيئة السكك الحديدية، بعد حادث تصادم أتوبيس الأطفال بقطار الركاب رقم 165 بمنفلوط.

 وأعلن وزير النقل فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع" تقديمه استقالته من منصبه، تضامنا مع أهالى ضحايا الحادث، لافتا إلى أنه سيقدم استقالته إلى رئيس الجمهورية، معلنا تحمله المسئولية السياسية عن الحادث.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*فاجعة: مقتل 40 طفلا في حادث قطار أسيوط*

*قالت وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط إن 40 طفلا لقوا حتفهم في حادث تصادم قطار بأتوبيس تابع لمدرسة دار حراء الخاصة بمدينة منفلوط بمحافظة أسيوط.

وكانت غرفة عمليات محافظة أسيوط قد تلقت بلاغا من أهالي مركز منفلوط، تفيد اصطدام قطار في الثامنة صباحا بأتوبيس مدارس دار حراء الخاصة بمدينة منفلوط وأدى التصادم إلى مقتل 40 طفلا.

وانتقل إلى مكان الحادث يحيى كشك محافظ أسيوط يرافقه مدير الأمن والسكرتير العام للمحافظة، وأمر المحافظ بسرعة تشكيل لجنة لتقصي الحقائق لمعرفة المتسبب في الحادث، كما أمر بصرف إعانة عاجلة من الشئون الاجتماعية لأسر المتوفين.


*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*يا رب ........ ارحمنا *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*في أبشع قصف شهدته مصر بعد تولي الرئيس محمد مرسي قيادة البلاد ، قامت قوات الإهمال المصرية بقيادة حكومة هشام قنديل بإغتيال أكثر من54 طفل مصري برئ اعزل بعد تصادم قطار بأتوبيس رحلات مدرسي بأسيوط ليصبح حصيلة شهداء الإهمال المصري في حادث واحد أكبر من حصيلة اجتياح الكيان الصهيوني لقطاع غزة الصامد على مدار ثلاثة أيام

منقول
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*التليفزيون المصرى : قبول استقالة وزير النقل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*يونس درويش: ارتفع عدد ضحايا حادث قطار أسيوط، الذى وقع صباح اليوم السبت، إلى 65 قتيلا معظمهم أطفال، بالإضافة إلى مدرستين وسائق الأتوبيس. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*"السكك الحديدية" فى بيان رسمى: المزلقان كان مغلقاً ويحرسه خفير وعسكرى


أكدت هيئة السكك الحديدية فى بيان رسمى، أن مزلقان المندرة الواقع بين محطتى سكة حديد "الحواتكة" ومنفلوط كان مغلقا وفى حراسة خفير المزلقان وعسكرى المرور، إلا أن سائق أتوبيس مدرسة الأطفال اقتحمه، مما أدى إلى اصطدامه بالقطار رقم 165.

 وقالت الهيئة فى بيانها على لسان رئيسها المهندس مصطفى قناوى، إن الساعة 6.55 صباحا وأثناء مرور قطار 165 أكسبريس ركاب القادم من أسيوط إلى القاهرة، اقتحمت سيارة رقم 532 مدارس أسيوط مزلقان المندرة.

 وتابع البيان: "المزلقان كان مشغلا بالأجراس والأنوار وفى حراسة خفير المزلقان وعسكرى المرور، وأن الاقتحام ترتب عليه الاصطدام، مهيبا بالمواطنين عدم اقتحام المركبات والسيارات والأفراد للمزلقانات وهى مغلقة، وذلك حرصاً من الهيئة على سلامتهم وسلامة مسير القطارات".

 وكان أتوبيس أطفال تابعا لإحدى المدارس قد اصطدم بقطار عن مزلقان المندرة فى منفلوط، مما أدى الى مصرى 45 طفلا وإصابة 9 آخرين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

* مصادر: خفير مزلقان "المندرة" كان نائما قبل وقوع حادث التصادم


أكدت مصادر، أن خفير مزلقان المندرة كان نائماً، أثناء قدوم القطار رقم 165، قبل أن يصطدم بأتوبيس الأطفال، وقالت مصادر لـ"اليوم السابع" إن مراقب البرج اتصل بالخفير أثناء قدوم القطار رقم 187، الذى سبق قطار الحادث، إلا أنه وجده نائما ولم يرد على الهاتف لأكثر من مرة.

 وأضافت المصادر، أنه أثناء قدوم القطار رقم 165، اتصل مراقب البرج بالخفير، لتحذيره من قدوم القطار قبل أن يصطدم بالأتوبيس، إلا أنه لم يرد من أول مرة أيضا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*أهالى الضحايا يرفضون رفع أتوبيس الأطفال من أسفل جرار قطار أسيوط
رفض أهالى ضحايا حادث قطار أسيوط سحب أتوبيس الأطفال من أسفل جرار القطار المذكور، مانعين مسئولى هيئة السكك الحديدية من التدخل، وسحب الأتوبيس والجرار حتى وصول النيابة العامة لموقع الحادث.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*الى الان بحسب الاعلان الرسمى 46 قتيل و 14 مُصاب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*رئيس هيئة السكة الحديد كاذب ..... لو المزلقان كان مغلق يستحيل أقتحامه لأنه كان سيصطدم بحواجز المزلقان أو بالجنزير ..... وهذا ما لم يحدث ......*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*الصحة: 47 متوفيا و13 مصابا فى حادث قطار أطفال أسيوط


أعلنت وزارة الصحة والسكان، أن إجمالى حالات الوفاة فى حادث قطار أطفال أسيوط بلغ 47 متوفيا حتى الآن، وأن عدد المصابين بلغ 13 مصابا.

 وقال الدكتور عادل أبو زيد رئيس قطاع الطب العلاجى بوزارة الصحة، إن جميع المتوفين محجوزين بمستشفى منفلوط المركزى تحت تصرف النيابة، وأن الـ13 مصابا محجوزين بمستشفى أسيوط الجامعى وتقوم الفرق الطبية حاليا بالمستشفى بتقديم كافة الإسعافات اللازمة لهم.*


----------



## grges monir (17 نوفمبر 2012)

المفروض قنديل يمشى فيها
مش هما دول الوزراء بتوعة ومن اختياراتة


----------



## DODY2010 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

حرام بجد الاطفال دى تروح كدة زنبهم اية وذنب اهاليهم اية ربنا يحرق قلب اللى كا ن السب
 يا ترى الحكومة المصرية اتوجع قلبها مين يسمع ومين يشوف والا بس نبكى على الغريب


----------



## DODY2010 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

مطلوب رئيس لجمهوريه مصر العربيه
بيحب مصر وليس انتمائه للاخوان للسمع والطاعة


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*ننشر القائمة الكاملة لأسماء ضحايا تصادم قطار أسيوط


ينشر "اليوم السابع" قائمة أولية بأسماء ضحايا حادث قطار أسيوط والذين بلغ عددهم حتى الآن 40 طفلاً كانوا يستقلون أتوبيس معهد النور الأزهرى الخاص بقرية بنى عدى.

 والضحايا هم سارة محمود رفعت، مصطفى على علام، عبد الرحمن عامر، عمر أروى عبد الرحمن، عبد الرحيم عبد الرحمن، عمر محمود أروى، حسين عيد حسن، أحمد خلف عبد الرحمن، على إسماعيل سيد، ياسر أحمد سعد، حسن فارس جابر، عربى محمد عربى، هشام حسين عبد الرحمن، شيماء محمد منصور، أحمد محمد منصور، معاذ سعد الشلح، آيات جابر فرغلى، أحمد عنتر عبد الظاهر، إيمان يحيى على حمدالله، سناء فتحى أحمد، محمد محمد سراج، أحمد محمد حلمى، آيات يحيى على، محمد مصطفى عز، مصطفى أحمد محمد حلمى، هنا جميل عرب، محمد زين العابدين، فرحة محمد على، أحمد أشرف هاشم، محمد أشرف هاشم، محمود أشرف هاشم، محمد جمال شحاتة، علاء سيد جمال منة، ياسر طلعت عمر، محمد رشاد محمد، سعيد فتحى خليفة، سعد إبراهيم أحمد، فوزى حسين مصطفى، عرفة حسين أدهم جمال، والسائق: على حسين على من قرية بنى عديات.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأتوبيس كان به 70 طفلا ...... من المسئول عن هذا التكدس .....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*أحمد أشرف هاشم، محمد أشرف هاشم، محمود أشرف هاشم،
بالتأكيد دول اخوات 
من كل قلبى بطلب الرحمه للاطفال المساكين وكل العزاء لقلب أم وقلب أب اتهرسوا تحت عجلات القطار بعد ما قطف الحادث زهورهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*والقبض على عامل المزلقان..
مدير أمن أسيوط: عدد الوفيات 49 طفلاً و13 مصاباً


قال اللواء أبو القاسم ضيف، مساعد وزير الداخلية مدير أمن أسيوط، إن عدد وفيات القطار وصل إلى 49 حالة، 43 منهم تم التعرف عليهم، و6 حالات لم يتم التعرف عليهم حتى الآن. وأكد أن هناك 13 مصاباً تم نقلهم لمستشفى أسيوط الجامعى.

 وأوضح أبو القاسم أن قوات الأمن ألقت القبض على عامل المزلقان والمتهم الرئيسى فى الحادث.

 ووجه الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، بإحالة المسئولين عن حادث اصطدام قطار أسيوط بحافلة عند مزلقان مدينة منفلوط للتحقيق.

 وذكر بيان لمجلس الوزراء صباح اليوم، السبت، أن الدكتور محمد رشاد المتينى، وزير النقل، وضع استقالته تحت تصرف السيد رئيس الجمهورية.

 وأوضح البيان أن القوات المسلحة خصصت طائرة لنقل المصابين، إذا استدعى الأمر، للمستشفيات للعلاج.

 وقدم الدكتور قنديل واجب العزاء لأسر الضحايا، معرباً عن مشاطرة الحكومة المصرية أهالى أسيوط فى هذا المصاب الأليم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*العثور على اشلاء قد يصل بعدد القتلى ل 49 قتيل *


----------



## DODY2010 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

يارب نيح نفوس هؤلاء الاطفال  و صبر اهلهم . 
أرفع غضبك عنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*أهالى منفلوط يجمعون أشلاء الأطفال ضحايا حادث القطار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*نيابة منفلوط تأمر بدفن 43 جثة وتعاين موقع الحادث وتستعجل التحريات 

أمرت نيابة منفلوط بأسيوط برئاسة محمود شلقامى، القائم بأعمال مدير النيابة، باستخراج تصاريح دفن لـ43 جثة تلميذ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*الداخلية: ارتفاع ضحايا حادث أتوبيس الأطفال إلى 60 تلميذاً

أكدت وزارة الداخلية فى بيان رسمى من المركز الإعلامى للوزارة على ارتفاع حصيلة ضحايا اصطدام أتوبيس مدرسة بأحد القطارات بمنفلوط فى محافظة أسيوط إلى 60 تلميذا.*


----------



## sparrow (17 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يرحمنا حادثه بشعه بشكل غير طبيعي 
ربنا يرحمهم ويعزي اهلهم


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*كلف الدكتور محمد رشاد المتينى وزير النقل المستقيل المهندس حسين زكريا نائب رئيس هيئة السكة الحديد بالقيام بأعمال رئيس السكة الحديد*


----------



## man4truth (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*نذرف الدموع على هؤلاء الأطفال فى عمر الزهور
تعازينا وندعوا لأهاليهم بالصبر 
ونصلى الى الله ان يفتح اعيننا جميعاً لكى نقوم من سلوكنا الذى اصبح عشوائى بطريقه غير عاديه
لكى نتلاشى حدوث مثل هذه الحوادث​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*غادر الدكتور محمد رشاد المتينى مكتبه بوزارة النقل، عقب إعلانه استقالته من منصبه كوزير للنقل، عقب وقوع حادث تصادم قطار رقم 165 مع أتوبيس الأطفال بمنفلوط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصطفى النجار: عدد ضحايا كارثة أسيوط أكبر من عدد ضحايا محرقة غزة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*صرح محافظ أسيوط الدكتور يحيى كشك، بأن رئيس الوزراء الدكتور هشام قنديل سوف يصل فى وقت لاحق اليوم السبت إلى محافظة أسيوط*
*حين ميسره يعنى ؟؟
طبعااااا الله يكون بعونه عنده اولويات أهم كلنا عارفينا 
ربنا يرحمنا ..*


----------



## SALVATION (17 نوفمبر 2012)

رحمتك يا رب
متاكدين ياا رب انك ارحم كتيير عليهم من اهلهم ومن مجتمع اهملهم​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*علم مصر بالشارة السوداء على صفحة الخارجية تضامنا مع ضحايا حادث أسيوط*


----------



## DODY2010 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

فى مصر يا امى...احنا مبنحلمش ..بنموت بس ..وصيتي ..تمسحي احلامياللي ف الكراريس ..وتشخبطي بدموعك ترسمي كوابيس ...انا اتعلمت من مصر الدرس ..احنا ما بنحلمش بنموت بس ...ولو فرضنا عشنا شويه .. بنموت جوانا ..لاننا بنفهم اننا عايشين بدم رخيص 
نهاية الدرس ل 65 طفل .. اقفلوا كشكول احلامكم واتفضلوا روحوا


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*الرئيس مرسى يقبل استقالة وزير النقل بعد حادث قطار أسيوط*


----------



## BITAR (17 نوفمبر 2012)

​ 
​ 
​


----------



## BITAR (17 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## BITAR (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*الاهمال هو السمه الموجوده والمنتشره الان فى مصر*
*رحمه واسعه من رب السماء للمتوفيين وعزاء لكل الاسر*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 نوفمبر 2012)

خبر مؤسف وحزين كل شىء اصبح فى بلادنا فوضى بلد لا يضاق


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*يوجه الرئيس محمد مرسى كلمة عبر التليفزيون المصرى بعد قليل تتعلق بحادث قطار أسيوط الأليم*


----------



## oesi no (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصرع صبي تحت عجلات القطار في الضبعية بالإسماعيلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

* قال المهندس حسين زكريا المكلف بأعمال رئاسة هيئة السكك الحديدية، خلفا للمهندس مصطفى قناوى، إنهم يحاولون سحب القطار رقم 165 الذى اصطدم بأتوبيس الأطفال. والاهالى يرفضون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*مواطن يحاول اقتحام مجلس الوزراء اعتراضا على مقتل الأطفال بأسيوط

حاول مواطن بسيارة جيب حمراء اقتحام بوابة مجلس الوزراء بشارع قصر العينى، ظهر اليوم السبت، وقامت قوات الأمن المركزى بمنع السيارة من اقتحام البوابة*


----------



## thebreak-up (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*ياااااااه خبر مؤسف بجد، اطفال في عمر الزهور راحوا ضحية اهمال مهملين.

"الرب اعطى والرب أخذ، فليكن اسم الرب مباركا"​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 نوفمبر 2012)

متى يتفرغ رئيسنا -    أمير المؤمنين مرسي- يتفرغ - للبنى التحتية  المنهارة  داخل جمهورية  مصر العربية 
و  ينسي   [البغلة  التى عثرت فى العراق  ]


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*مرسى يلقى كلمته الان عن الحادث​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*كل اللى قاله كلمة عزاء انشائيه ووعود ورديه بمحاسبة المسؤولين عن الحادث..!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*"النقل": إحالة رئيس هيئة السكك الحديدية السابق للتحقيق بعد قبول استقالته

أعلنت وزارة النقل، فى بيان لها، إحالة المهندس مصطفى قناوى للتحقيق، بعد قبول استقالته من رئاسة هيئة السكك الحديدية.*


----------



## oesi no (17 نوفمبر 2012)

اهالي المصابين والمتوفيين



مصابي قطار اسيوط





مصابي قطار اسيوط



مصابي قطار اسيوط



مصابي قطار اسيوط



مصابي قطار اسيوط



مصابي قطار اسيوط


----------



## oesi no (17 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*حادثة مش مفهومة*
*المفروض ان دة طريق سواق الأتوبيس يومياً وربما لسنوات ..!!!*
*يعنى حافظه كويس وحافظ مواعيد القطارات طالما بيعدى على مزلقان كل يوم ..!!!!!!!!*
*دة لو حمار مربوط فى كارو هيحفظها ومش هيوافق العربجى اللى سايقه انه يعدى المزلقان ؟*
*ربنا يصبر الأهالى ويكون معاهم *


----------



## oesi no (17 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حادثة مش مفهومة*
> *المفروض ان دة طريق سواق الأتوبيس يومياً وربما لسنوات ..!!!*
> *يعنى حافظه كويس وحافظ مواعيد القطارات طالما بيعدى على مزلقان كل يوم ..!!!!!!!!*
> *دة لو حمار مربوط فى كارو هيحفظها ومش هيوافق العربجى اللى سايقه انه يعدى المزلقان ؟*
> *ربنا يصبر الأهالى ويكون معاهم *


يمكن السواق جديد 
هو بشكل او باخر الخطأ الاكبر بيقع على السواق 
لانه القطر حتى لو المزلقان مفتوح بيضرب السرينه بتاعته قبل المزلقان ودى تتسمع على بعد كيلو


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعلنت وزارة الصحة والسكان، أن عدد ضحايا حادث قطار أسيوط، الذى وقع صباح اليوم السبت، ارتفع إلى 51 حالة وفاة و17 مصابا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*نظم المئات من أهالى ضحايا حادث أتوبيس قرية المندرة بمركز منفلوط، وقفة احتجاجية ضد الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس الوزراء أثناء زيارته للمصابين بمستشفى أسيوط الجامعى*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*الله يرحم الاطفال و يصبر اهاليهم و بالاخص امهاتهم *
*
سيبك بقا من مين الغلطان دلوقتى السواق ولا حارس المزلقان و شوف الحتة دى نقلاً عن صفحة لا لحكم العلمـانين و الليبرالين مصــر*



> *ماهو لو كل سائق علمانى راعي ضميره وخاف ربه وقال دعاء الركوب قبل مايشتغل حفاظاً على أمن الركاب ماكنش حصلنا البلاوى دى كلها وكانت الحوادث قلت , لكن نقول ايه غير حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل فى الناس اللى عايزه تفصل الدين عن الدوله وعن السياسه وعن المصريين .. والبجاحه بقى انهم يوجهوا اللوم للرئيس والاخ هشام قنديل بدلاً من الاعتراف فى تقصيرهم فى حفظ دعاء الركوب
> 
> الدعاء اهو ياعلمانى اهو يانصرانى احفظ جعله الله طوق نجاه لكم
> سُبْحانَ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ لَنَا هَذَا وَمَا كُنَّا لَهُ مُقْرِنِينَ * وَإِنَّا إِلَى رَبِّنَا لَمُنقَلِبُونَ ). الحمد لله، الحمد لله، الحمد لله، الله اكبر، الله اكبر*



*حد يرد عليهم أحسن انا فعلا مش قادرة دة غير انى مبشتمش للاسف .. مش واخدين بالهم ان الاتوبيس تابع لمدرسة أزهرية *

*بجد مش لاقية وصف لحالتهم ! دة حتى الغباء عمرى ماشوفته تفشى فى حد للدرجة دى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الله يرحم الاطفال و يصبر اهاليهم و بالاخص امهاتهم *
> *
> سيبك بقا من مين الغلطان دلوقتى السواق ولا حارس المزلقان و شوف الحتة دى نقلاً عن صفحة لا لحكم العلمـانين و الليبرالين مصــر*
> 
> ...


*طيب نشكر ربنا أننا أخيراااااا عرفنا سبب الحادث الحقيقى..!!
ربنا يرحم الاطفال اللى راحواااا ويرحمننااااا أحنا من وباء الغباء المنتشر اليومين دول*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*ترددت أنباء عن أن الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، سيتخذ قراراً بتكليف المهندس محمود بلبع، وزير الكهرباء والطاقة، للإشراف على وزارة النقل والمواصلات و"بلبع": لم يصلنى أى قرار!!*


----------



## تعيسة (17 نوفمبر 2012)

يا رب دخيلك تلطف فينا يا الله
وارحمنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

* مصطفى بكرى: العزاء لأهلنا فى الصعيد.. وما رأى الرئيس فيما حدث؟



قال مصطفى بكرى عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، إن الرئيس مرسى، حينما كان عضوا بمجلس الشعب، طالب فى استجواب قدمه بسبب حادث قطار ٢٠٠٢، بمحاسبة الجميع بمن فيهم الرئيس عن الإهمال، فيا ترى بعد حاث اليوم ما رأى الرئيس؟

 وأضاف بكرى عبر حسابه الخاص على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر"، العزاء لأهلنا فى صعيد مصر، الغلابة المهمشون، لا تنمية ولا صحة ولا تعليم ولا خدمات، الفقر والبطالة والإهمال، هل هذه حكومة الثورة!"*


----------



## fredyyy (17 نوفمبر 2012)

DODY2010 قال:


> *فى مصر يا  ُأمى ... *
> *احنا مبنحلمش ... بنموت بس ... *
> *وصيتي ... تمسحي احلامي اللي ف الكراريس ..*
> *وتشخبطي بدموعك ترسمي كوابيس ... انا اتعلمت من مصر **الدرس *
> ...




*ُكتِبَت بدم أولادنا *

*ماتوا وماتت معاهم أحلامنا *

*إمتى المسئول يسيب مكتبة وينظر لمشاكلنا *

*بدل ما نموت تحت عجلات القطار ويسيل دمنا على كشاكلنا *

*دمي ثمن إهمالك هيجري وراك في كل خطوة. في الصبح مُتنا ولا لسِّه شربنا ولا أكلنا *

*فكرة طفل ُصغـَّير. بوابة جرار عليها خطر وقبليها مطبين كبار أرخص من تجميع أشلاءنا *

*هتنام إزاي والهوا طيَّر دمي على ورق كراريسي وعمل منها سحابة شهادة لإصرارك إنك تموتنا *

.


----------



## grges monir (17 نوفمبر 2012)

حادث مأساوى بكل المقاييس
الاستثناء فى مأساوى دى فى الاسرة اللى فقدت 3اطفال مرة واحدة
يتقال اية ليهم فى موقف كهذا
لاتوجد كلمات تستطيع ان تصف شعور ام واب فقدوا اطفالهم فى لحظة واحدة وخصووصا الام ربنا يساعدها لا يوجد غيرة يستطيع ان يحمل عنها هذا الحدث الجلل


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*هل تعلم أن ضحايا العدوان على غزة حتى الآن 38 شخص !! ومصر فى فى ساعة واحدة بقى عندها ضحايا 65 شخص !!

 ضحايا غزة ماتو بسبب عدوان !! وضحايا مصر ماتو بسبب إهمال !! وشتان الفارق !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 نوفمبر 2012)

والدة شهيد قطار أسيوط:
 فى الليلة السابقة للحادث، رفض محمد تناول عشائه، نكاية فى والدته التى  “ناكفته” كثيرا لكتابة “واجبه المدرسي”، لكنه أصر على موقفه، حتى استجاب  لرغبتها أخيرا وتناول عشائه أولا، ثم أحضر كراسته لكتابة “الواجب”.

 نوبة بكاء هستيري تسيطر على الأم، وهى تصرخ فى الحشود أمام مستشفى منفلوط  العام، وتلوح بكراسة نجلها ليراها الجميع: “راح وسابها لي، نام ومكتبش  الواجب، كان عارف إن خلاص معدش فيه مدرسة، ولا حد هيسأله ليه معملش  الواجب”. وتضم الكراسة إلى صدرها بقوة، ثم ترفعها لتقبلها: “قال لي وهو  رايح المدرسة الصبح متزعليش مني يا ماما مش هعمل كده تانىي”.. وصدق ضحية  الإهمال “مش هيعمل أي حاجة تاني” ..


----------



## candy shop (17 نوفمبر 2012)

المفروض اللى يقدم استقالته مرسى وحكومته 

من يوم ما مسكوا البلد وكل يوم كارثه جديده  منتظرين ايه اكتر من كده 

كفايه عليهم عزه وقلسطين ومصر طز زى ما قال المرشد 

ارحمنا يارب منهم ارجوك تعبنا  خلاص مصر فى الضايع مصر رايحه  للمجهول فى عهدهم 

ايه ذنب الاسر كام بيت بقى فى حزن  ده غير ان فى اسره راح منه 3 اخوات 

ربنا يصبر قلوبهم ويعزيهم  المصيبه كبيره اوى 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*مظاهرات صاخبة تستقبل وزير الداخلية فى أسيوط*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*صــور مصابـــي حـادثه الاتوبيـــس المدرســــي : (*

*تنشر  "بوابة الأهرام" صورًا للأطفال مصابي حادثة الاتوبيس المدرسي، الذي وقع  صباح اليوم السبت، وأسفر عنه مقتل 49 طفلا، وإصابة 13 آخرين، وتتراوح  أعمارهم بين 4 سنوات و12 سنة. 


وأنتشرت تلك الصور عن طريق  العديد من النشطاء على صفحات موقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيسبوك، بالاضافة إلى  عدد من الصفحات الإخبارية الخاصة بأخبار أسيوط. 

ووقع الحادث في السابعة من  صباح اليوم السبت، حيث تصادم أتوبيس "معهد نور الهدي الديني الأزهري الخاص  بقرية "بني عديات"، بالقطار رقم 169 القادم من أسيوط باتجاه المنيا، وذلك  أثناء عبور الأتوبيس لمزلقان السكة الحديد بقرية "المندرة" بدائرة مركز  منفلوط.

*
*




*​*














*


----------



## candy shop (17 نوفمبر 2012)

* 
**



*

* محمد حسين .. واحد من ٥٠ طفل ماتوا في أتوبيس المدرسة !!*

*  حرااااام تموت ضحكة بريئة*

*ايه ذنبه ده يموت الطفل البرىء*

*انا هقول ده ضحيه من ضحايا مرسى 

انا هموت عليه يا ترى امه عامله ايه ذنب مين ده حد يقولى انا مش قادره امسك نفسى من العياط
*​


----------



## fouad78 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

كيرياليسون ... عنجد فاجعة
الله يصبر أهالي الأطفال ما ممكن أتخيل شعورهم يا حرام
الله يرحمهم
​


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الله يرحم الاطفال و يصبر اهاليهم و بالاخص امهاتهم *
> 
> *سيبك بقا من مين الغلطان دلوقتى السواق ولا حارس المزلقان و شوف الحتة دى نقلاً عن صفحة لا لحكم العلمـانين و الليبرالين مصــر*
> 
> ...


 
معقووووووووووووول !!!!!!!
مثل هيك كلام ما بعرف إذا يضحك أو يبكي​


----------



## oesi no (17 نوفمبر 2012)

"مشرفة" الأتوبيس المنكوب تروي المأساة لـ بوابة الأهرام": "المزلقان كان مفتوحا ومحسناش بنفسنا إلا في المستشفي"
             إسلام رضوان 


17-11-2012 | 16:58 

​ 



حادث قطار اسيوط​ كشفت  سعاد عبدالتواب عبدالسلام، مشرفة بمعهد نور الهدي الديني الأزهري الخاص  وإحدي المصابات في حادث قطار أسيوط، اليوم السبت،إن الأتوبيس يحمل يوميًا  من 55 إلي 60 طالبًا، ويقلهم من قرية الحواتكة إلي المعهد بقرية بني عدي،  وهم يوميًا يسيرون من نفس الطريق. 

وأضافت سعاد، في تصريحات صحفية اليوم، أنه حال إغلاق المزلقان ينتظر  الأتوبيس حتي يتم فتحه، إلا أن هذه المرة وجدنا الطريق مفتوحًا، وأثناء  مرور الأتوبيس لم "ندر بأنفسنا، إلا ونحن هنا في المستشفي"، وبعد أن أفاقت  من الغيبوبة عرفت أن الحادث راح ضحيته معظم الطلاب، وأن سائق الأتوبيس لقى  مصرعه.​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 نوفمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> *
> **
> 
> 
> ...


واحنا لو عيطنا ياماما
هنعيط علي ايه ولا علي ايه 
ولا هنعيط علي مين ولا مين 

ربنا قادر يصبر مامته ويصبرنا كلنا ياارب


----------



## oesi no (17 نوفمبر 2012)

أروى .. تلميذة الحضانة التي خطفها قطار أسيوط وأضحكت دموع والدها   أنا ساطرة 





    انكسر ظله، كما انكسر خاطره، على قضبان القطار الذي قتل ابنته قبل ساعات.  بدموعه التي أغرقت صدره، مدد جسمه إلى جوار سور السكة الحديد، بعدما عثر  على ما كان يبحث عنه.      عبدالرحمن عبدالرحيم، والد الطفلة "أروى"، تلميذة الحضانة في معهد النور  الأزهرى بأسيوط، إحدى ضحايا حادث قطار أسيوط، يصرخ منتحبًا وهو يمسك بإحدى  صفحات كتب ابنته الدراسية، تعرف عليه بسرعة، فقد كان بالأمس أمام عينيه،  حين داعبته طفلته "بلدغتها المميزة": "حل معايا الواجب يا بابا".      الصفحات التي شارك طفلته قراءتها أمس، هي الآن غارقة في دموعه وحده، بعد  أن التقطها من على "حصى السكة الحديد" الذي لا يدرك حزن "عبدالرحمن" على  فراق طفلته، كيف ينسى الآن "هزارهما" معًا، حين يمسح شعرها الأصفر القصير  بكف يده أثناء مراجعة دروسها: إنتي بليدة أوي يا أروى"، لترد عليه بحروفها  المرتبكة "لأ.. أنا ساطرة والله".      يذكر ارتعاش أصابعها الصغيرة، بينما كان يساعدها في توصيل أسماء الحيوانات  بصورها المناسبة في كتابها المدرسي. تضحك دموعه حين يقول: "وصّلت مرة اسم  الكلب بصورة الديب، فقلت لها كدة غلط، فردت: همّا أصلا زي بعض".      كثير من المحاولات تنتظر عبدالرحمن لنسيان مشاغبات طفلته وشقاوتها وتفاصيل  أيامهما معًا، خاصة فى الليلة التي سبقت الحادث عندما ارتدت حجاب أمها  و"تاهت بجسمها الضئيل داخله"، ومحاولتها ارتداء حذاء والدته، وفي كل مرة  تتعثر فتقع على الأرض، وقبل أن يعاتبها، تبادر هي بالتعقيب: "أحسن يا  أروى.. علشان متعمليش حاجة غلط تاني".      رحلت أروى، وبقي والدها ممدًا جسده وحيدًا إلى جوار سور السكة الحديد التي  مزقت جسد طفلته، يحاول إقناع روحه بأن اسم "أروى" لن يتردد مجددًا في  بيته.

    الوطن http://www.ch-news.com/site/topic.php?id=99005#ixzz2CU91OXdB


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*مره  واحد بيصلى فى كنيسه مات .. مره واحد سهران مع اصحابه مات .. مره واحد قال  للظلم لأ مات .. مره واحد نزل يطهر بلده مات .. مره واحد راح يجيب حق الى  مات فمات .. مره واحد نزل يجيب حق الى مات الى كانوا نازلين أصلاً عشان  يجيبوا حق الى مات فمات !!
 مره واحد راح يحمى بلده ع الحدود مات .. مره واحد رايح ماتش كوره مات .. مره واحد رايح يتعلم مات !!*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاوزه اعرف كل مسؤول فى البلد دى هيجيله النهارده نوم ازاى من وجع ضميره أن وُجد
عاوزه اعرف مين قلبه من حديد مبكاش على ال 50 زهره اللى اتقطفت قبل ميعادها من غير اى ذنب
وعاوزه اعرف منكوا يا بتوع شرع ربنا  النهارده هنطبق شرعه على مين ؟؟*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*ركبت عربيتك ومشيت في طريق مصر .. هتموت
 روح الاستاد .. هتموت
 روح اتعلم .. هتموت
 روح اتعالج .. هتموت
 اقعد في بيتكم .. العمارة هتقع عليك وهتموت
 اعمل ثورة .. هتموت
 خش القسم .. هتموت
 اقف ع الحدود .. هتموت
 عشان تعيش لازم تبقي رئيس جمهورية
*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*خلاص يا جماعة محدش ينتقد ولا الحكومة و لا الرئيس موتوا و انتم ساكتين *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 نوفمبر 2012)

مـاما متزعليـش ولا تبكـي عليـا نصيبـي امـوت بالطريقه ديـا
 لكـن بحبـك وبقـولك هتـوحشينـي اوووي انتي وبابا واخواتي
 حبايبـي اللـي ليـا هدعـيلك يا ماما وانا في السماء يخليكي لاخووووواتي بعـد مـا كنتـي ليا متبكيش يا ماما مش عارف
 ذنبي في رقبة مين لكـن حقي لازم تجيبيه وعزي كل امهات
 اصحابي اللي كانوا معايا في الحادثه ديا متبكيش يا ماما ولا تحزني عليا .........​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حادثة مش مفهومة*
> *المفروض ان دة طريق سواق الأتوبيس يومياً وربما لسنوات ..!!!*
> *يعنى حافظه كويس وحافظ مواعيد القطارات طالما بيعدى على مزلقان كل يوم ..!!!!!!!!*
> *دة لو حمار مربوط فى كارو هيحفظها ومش هيوافق العربجى اللى سايقه انه يعدى المزلقان ؟*
> *ربنا يصبر الأهالى ويكون معاهم *



*كان زمان فيه مواعيد للقطارات ...... لكن دلوقت الموضوع تساهيل ..... مفيش مواعيد*


----------



## energy (17 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الله يرحم الاطفال و يصبر اهاليهم و بالاخص امهاتهم *
> *
> سيبك بقا من مين الغلطان دلوقتى السواق ولا حارس المزلقان و شوف الحتة دى نقلاً عن صفحة لا لحكم العلمـانين و الليبرالين مصــر*
> 
> ...


الراجل الى كاتب الكلام دا مش ناقصه منخوليا وحياه ابوك 
الله يخربتك انت والى زيك 
ويريحنا من تخلفكم بقى 
ايه علاقه السياسه دلوقتى والدين الدوله والهرتله الى هوا كاتبها دى 
دا ايه  الحموريه دى


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*تفقد منذ قليل اللواء أحمد جمال الدين، وزير الداخلية، مكان حادث اصطدام قطار منفلوط بأتوبيس مدرسة، وكان برفقته اللواء أبو القاسم أبو ضيف، مدير أمن أسيوط، وقيادات مديرية أمن أسيوط.*


----------



## Coptic Man (17 نوفمبر 2012)

ياربي ماسأة بكل المقاييس ربنا يصبر اهاليهم 

البلد بقيت مؤرفة بكل المقاييس اين نذهب يارب من هذه المائسي المكررة

ارحمنا يا الله كعظيم رحمتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*النائب العام يأمر بالتحقيق مع وزير النقل ويمنعه من السفر*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 نوفمبر 2012)

رحمتك يا رب----


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*البابا تواضروس يقترح تأجيل حفل تنصيبه مراعاه لمشاعر أهالي حادث أسيوط *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*الخبر الأول
​مصر بالتعاون مع إتحاد الأطباء العرب ترسل لغزة 22 شاحنة أدوية و33 عربية إسعاف و60 تحت الإحتياط وفريقين طبيين فيهم 36 إستشاري


 الخبر الثاني
​عاجل: مستشفى أسيوط الجامعى يناشد جميع صيدليات الجمهورية بتوفير عقار بيكربونات الصوديوم بسبب عدم وجوده في المستشفى ومصرع طفل مصاب بسبب نقص الأدوية*


----------



## jajageorge (17 نوفمبر 2012)

النائب العام يأمر بالتحقيق مع وزير النقل المستقيل ومنعه من السفر

أمر المستشار الدكتور عبدالمجيد محمود النائب العام اليوم باستدعاء الدكتور محمد رشاد المتيني وزير النقل المستقيل، وكذا إخطار رئيس هيئة السكك الحديدية السابق والحالي، ونواب رئيس هيئة السكك الحديدية المختصين، وذلك للتحقيق معهم مساء اليوم بمكتب النائب العام.

كما تضمن قرار النائب العام منعهم جميعا من مغادرة البلاد ووضع هم على قوائم الممنوعين من السفر خارج البلاد لحين انتهاء التحقيقات في حادث قطار منفلوط بمحافظة أسيوط الذي وقع صباح اليوم.

وقال المستشار عادل السعيد النائب العام المساعد والمتحدث الرسمي للنيابة العامة إن النائب العام أمر بتوسيع دائرة التحقيقات في حادث قطار منفلوط الذي راح ضحيته عدد كبير من الأطفال من طلبة المدارس، وذلك للوصول إلى كافة صور المسئولية في هيئة السكك الحديدية التي أدت بصورة مباشرة وغير مباشرة إلى وقوع الحادث وعدم قصر المسئولية الجنائية على عامل المزلقان وحده.

كما تواصل نيابة أسيوط استكمال ما تقوم به من تحقيقات في موقع الحادث


----------



## jajageorge (17 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic Man (17 نوفمبر 2012)

بتاريخ 8 ديسمبر 2010 .. أعلن مستشار وزير السياحة المصرى حلمى بدير، أن الحكومة المصرية ستقوم بدفع تعويضات مالية للسياح الروس المتضررين من هجمات أسماك القرش ستصل لـ50 ألف دولار من الحكومة المصرية

طبعا الدم المصري ارخص بكتير اخره 4 الالاف جنيه


----------



## fouad78 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *البابا تواضروس يقترح تأجيل حفل تنصيبه مراعاه لمشاعر أهالي حادث أسيوط *



"بكاءاً مع الباكين وفرحاً مع الفرحين"
إقتراح محترم من انسان محترم​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*



أطفال المحروسة .... اغتالهم رئيس فاشل .... عين رئيس وزراء فاشل ...... فعين وزير فاشل .... فعين رئيس هيئة فاشل ...... وسيتم القصاص من حارس المزلقان ذو الـ 300 جنية راتب شهرى ....




استاذ مرسى ..... أنهم مجرد اطفال ولم ينجبوا بعد ... أى ليس لهم ابناء لتعزيهم .... ولماذا لا تدعوهم شهداء كما تدعى ضحايا غزة .....​*


----------



## jajageorge (17 نوفمبر 2012)

أسف ياريس|| ترصد سقطات خطاب مرسى فى حادث قطار أسيوط
--------------------------
1-خطاب مرسى لم يتجاوز مدته "98 ثانيه" فى مقارنة بخطبة ألمعروفه التي كانت تمتد بالساعات وعلى الهواء مباشرة..!

2-ملاحظة جلوس مرسى على كرسي المكتب في مشهد جديد لم نشهده من قبل في خطب مرسى الثورية فكان من الاحترام أن يكون واقفاً كنوع من أنواع الاحترام لدماء الشهداء التي راحت اليوم بعكس خطبته في إستاد القاهرة التي ظل واقفاً فيها ما يقرب من الثلاث سعات متواصلة..!!

3-لم يذكر محمد مرسى في خطابه لفظ كلمه "شهداء" شهداء أسيوط اليوم بل وصفهم في أخر الخطاب "بالضحايا" فهل هؤلاء لا يستحقوا لقب الشهادة الذي ناله كل من كان يحرق في أقسام الشرطة ومن من اقتحموا السجون..!!

4-لأول مرة يخرج علينا مرسى هادئ الطباع فلم نسمع منه الألفاظ الثورية ألمعروفه" كالفساد_القتلة_ المجرمين_الشهداء_القصاص"..فهل كانت هذه الألفاظ للنظام السابق ففقط..!!

5-انتهى خطاب مرسى بتمنيه للمصابين بالشفاء ..ولم نسمع منه مثلاُ أنه أمر بفتح جميع مستشفيات مصر لأستقبال الحالات المصابة..مثلما فعل مع مصابين غزه.. أو قرار بسفر المصابين في الخارج الذي يصعب علاجهم مثلما فعل مع مصابين أحداث يناير..!


----------



## jajageorge (17 نوفمبر 2012)

أعداد المصابين والموتي في طرق مصر اليوم 

67 في منفلوط
33 في طريق مصر أسيوط
7 في أسوان
...1 في اسماعيلية
1 في الإسكندرية
7 في البحر الأحمر
20 في الواحات

الإجمالي 136 مصاب وقتيل في طرقات مصر في 8 ساعات فقط


----------



## candy shop (17 نوفمبر 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> أعداد المصابين والموتي في طرق مصر اليوم
> 
> 67 في منفلوط
> 33 في طريق مصر أسيوط
> ...



من يوم ما مسكوا البلد وكل يوم كوارث المفروض يتنحى لو عنده شويه دم
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> أعداد المصابين والموتي في طرق مصر اليوم
> 
> 67 في منفلوط
> 33 في طريق مصر أسيوط
> ...


* إصابة ضابط و15 مجنداً فى انقلاب لورى أمن مركزى بالعريش*


----------



## candy shop (17 نوفمبر 2012)

​ ​ * شاهد الفرق بين رد فعل الرئيس في احداث غزة وحادث اسيوط !!!!!!!

*
*




*​ ​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 نوفمبر 2012)

الرئيس المبرشم يتقدم بالعزاء والمواساة لأبناء الضحايا والمُصابين!!.. حد يقول للمبرشم ده ان الضحايا اطفال ... !!!


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 نوفمبر 2012)

صوره من صور شهداء اليوم ...


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مره  واحد بيصلى فى كنيسه مات .. مره واحد سهران مع اصحابه مات .. مره واحد قال  للظلم لأ مات .. مره واحد نزل يطهر بلده مات .. مره واحد راح يجيب حق الى  مات فمات .. مره واحد نزل يجيب حق الى مات الى كانوا نازلين أصلاً عشان  يجيبوا حق الى مات فمات !!
> مره واحد راح يحمى بلده ع الحدود مات .. مره واحد رايح ماتش كوره مات .. مره واحد رايح يتعلم مات !!*
> ​




*و عجبي...*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*[COLOR="Blue[B]"]"أبو حامد" يطالب "مرسى" بـ"التنحى" بعد حادث قطار أسيوط*


*طالب محمد أبو حامد، عضو مجلس الشعب المنحل، الرئيس محمد مرسى، بالتنحى، بعد حادث قطار أسيوط، مشيراً فى كلمة له على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر" إلى أن الأحداث المؤسفة التى تمر بها البلاد، والتى أدت إلى تراجعها سياسياً واجتماعياً واقتصادياً، تؤكد ضرورة استقالة مرسى من منصبه.

 وأضاف حامد فى تدوينته: "بعد تكرار الحوادث والكوارث التى يسقط ضحيتها أبناء الشعب المصرى كل يوم يجب على مرسى أن يستقيل ويتنحى وبعد انتشار الجماعات الإرهابية فى معظم أنحاء الجمهورية يجب على مرسى أن يستقيل ويتنحى"*.[/B][/COLOR]


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 نوفمبر 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> الرئيس المبرشم يتقدم بالعزاء والمواساة لأبناء الضحايا والمُصابين!!.. حد يقول للمبرشم ده ان الضحايا اطفال ... !!!



*بالظبط زي ما قال فى حادثة اغتيال جنودنا فى سيناء: مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق للشهداء  
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*متظاهرون يعترضون موكب أردوغان بشارع قصر العينى

اعترض عدد من المتظاهرين بشارع القصر العينى أمام مبنى مجلس الوزراء موكب رئيس الوزراء التركى رجب طيب أوردغان، اعتراضا على حادث أسيوط الدامى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*بين عشرات القصص وحكايات الآباء والأمهات المكلومين الذين فقدوا أبناءهم فى حادث منفلوط، مأساتان من نوع خاص

الأولى لأب فقد 5 من عائلته

وآخر فقد أبناءه الثلاثة. 

حمادة أنور عبدالرشيد، أمين الشرطة بجهاز الأمن الوطنى، رب أسرة تسهر عيناه ليلاً على حماية أهالى أسيوط ورعاية أبنائه الخمسة، لم يتصور أن القدر يخبئ له ما جرى مع طلوع شمس أمس، فقد تسبب الإهمال فى خطف أبنائه الأربعة أدهم وأروى ونور وريم، ولحقت بهم ابنة عمهم سندس محمود عبدالرشيد. 

وفى موقع الحادث، كان أشرف هاشم، الذى فقد 3 من أطفاله: أحمد ومحمد ومحمود، يردد: «سيبت شنطتك فين يا محمود، أنا يابنى لميت شنط إخواتك لسه بتاعتك يا ضنايا». 

كان الأهالى من حوله يذرفون الدموع صامتين، لم يجرؤ أحد على تهدئته، كان يواجههم كلما حاولوا بعصبية بالغة، بينما يواصل النداء: «يا أحمد يا محمد شنطة أخوكم محمود فين؟»، وانحنى مجدداً على بقعة دماء ليمسحها بكفه، فتدخل أحد أقاربه واحتضنه: «وحّد الله». وأمام مستشفى منفلوط، قالت زوجته وهى تتأمله: «العيال اتأخروا جوه يا أشرف»، فضمها إلى صدره: «لسه شنطة الواد محمود، طول عمره كان مهمل كده، بس كان قايللى إنه هيبقى شاطر عشان أجيب له عجلة فى نص السنة».*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*صبرهم يا رب وعزيهم ​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 نوفمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> ​ ​ * شاهد الفرق بين رد فعل الرئيس في احداث غزة وحادث اسيوط !!!!!!!
> *
> *
> 
> ...



*انسان متخلف بكل المقاييس الممكنة و مش بشتمه بس دة وصفه .. يا مؤمن حتى لو مش فارقين معاك اعمل زعلان و لو بالكدب اوعد اهاليهم بانك هتجيب حقهم و لو بالكدب حسسنا انك بنى اااااااااااااااااااااااااااادم مع انك لو عملت فى يوم بنى ادم هتبقى اكبر كدبة .. دة لو كلب متربى مع واحد و مات بيبكى عليه *



اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> الرئيس المبرشم يتقدم بالعزاء والمواساة لأبناء الضحايا والمُصابين!!.. حد يقول للمبرشم ده ان الضحايا اطفال ... !!!



*اكلشيهات و محفوظة .. حافظ مش فاهم *


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*انتهى منذ قليل، المستشاران خالد رستم وعماد عبد الله من الاستماع لأقوال كل من وزير النقل المستقيل محمد رشاد المتينى، وحسين زكريا رئيس هيئة السكك الحديدية المستقيل .*


----------



## zezza (17 نوفمبر 2012)

حاجة توجع القلب بجد ..الواحد مش عارف يبطل عياط عليهم و على اهاليهم ربنا يصبرهم حقيقى 
حكومة فاااااااااااشلة و رئيس نــــــــــــــــــحس


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 نوفمبر 2012)

* 
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
حسبي الله سبع تحاسيب على كل مهمل يحرق قلوب البشرعلى عيالهم
اسال الله الكريم  ان يجعلهم شفعاء لاهاليهم وأن يلهم أهلهم الصبر والسلوان
قسم بالله حادث اليم ومأساوي كلما اتخيلهم يقشعر جسمي .. اشلون خمسين طفل في باص تصير ؟
واشلون باص يمشي في طريق القطار مافهمت شئ مو ان القطار لهم طرق خاصه
 والباصات تمشي في شوارع المزفلته؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 نوفمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *
> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
> حسبي الله سبع تحاسيب على كل مهمل يحرق قلوب البشرعلى عيالهم
> اسال الله الكريم  ان يجعلهم شفعاء لاهاليهم وأن يلهم أهلهم الصبر والسلوان
> ...



*ايوة يا هيفا بس فيه اماكن اسمها مزلقان .. دى العربيات بتعدى طريق القطر عشان تروح شارع تانى .. الاتوبيس كان بيعدى اما القطر داسه*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*معلش يا شقاوه بس يعني ايه مزلقان؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*لا توجد فى اللغة كلمات تستطيع ان تعبر عن هذه المآساة ....*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 نوفمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *معلش يا شقاوه بس يعني ايه مزلقان؟*



*يعنى مكان مخصص لمرور العربيات على قضبان القطر 
حاجة زى تقاطع كدة مسموح فيه للعربيات انها تعدى قضبان القطر للشارع المقابل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*أم فقدت أبنائها الثلاث ...... مبسوط يا شعب ...؟؟؟*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 نوفمبر 2012)

حرام بجد منظر يقطع القلب 
ربنا يعزى امهم ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*كده فهمت اسفه اني سالت سؤال زي ده بس والله كنت بحاول افهم وفتحت كذا موقع اخباري عشان افهم اشلون صارت الحادثه بس اخبارهم كوبي عن بعض مافي موقع يشرح اشلون صارت..... صوت.. قطعت قلبي صور العيال يمه على قلوب امهاتهن اشلون بيقضون اول ليله من غير عيالهم اشلون بتكون غير عن ليلة البارحه اشلون بتفارق مخيلتهم وهم يتسامرون ويتحاوطون ويتعشون مع عيالهم البارحه بالليل وذي الليله يرقدون في قبور وتحت التراب.. حسبي الله على كل ظالم عساهم مايربحون دنيا واخره عسى الله ينتقم من كل شخص مسؤل عن ذي المجزره وعسى الله يربط قلوب الاهالي.. احسن الله عزاكم يا اهل مصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*النيابة العامة توجه الاتهام لعامل المزلقان فى حادث أتوبيس أسيوط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*وزير النقل يغادر دار القضاء بعد انتهاء التحقيق ويستقل مترو الأنفاق*


----------



## بايبل333 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*تعيشوا وتنتخبــــــــــــــــوا الملك شاول*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *النيابة العامة توجه الاتهام لعامل المزلقان فى حادث أتوبيس أسيوط*



*ههههههههههههههههههه جزاء ادارى بخصم 10 ايام من راتبة .... أى 100 جنيه ... يعنى العيل بـ 2 جنيه ..... يا بلاش .....*


----------



## jajageorge (17 نوفمبر 2012)

محمد حمدي يكتب:
شكرا للصديق مرسي رئيس غزة على اهتمامه!
فى الثالثة إلا الربع من بعد ظهر اليوم، وجه الصديق محمد مرسي رئيس دولة غزة العظمى رسالة للشعب المصري استغرقت 70 ثانية فقط، أعرب فيها عن حزنه لموت خمسين طفلا فى عمر الزهور فى حادث أليم، وقال أنه قبل استقالة وزير النقل.
كلمة الصديق محمد مرسي التى لم تستغرق سوى سبعين ثانية فقط جاءت بعد 8 ساعات من حادث أدمى مصر كلها، أوجع قلبها، لكن الصديق العزيز محمد مرسي رئيس دولة غزة العظمى، اكتفى بالمشاطرة، وعاد للاهتمام بشئون دولته فى غزة.. استقبل أمير قطر، ورئيس تركيا، وتباحث معهم فى تهدئة الأمور فى غزة.. وفى وقف العدوان الإسرائيلي،.. ثم انضم إلى فرقة غزة رئيس المكتب السياسي لحركة حماس خالد مشعل.
مصر الرسمية غرقانة فى غزة.. لأن مصر الرسمية إخوانية وليست مصرية، كل ما يعنيها كيف تنتقم لمقتل مساعد قائد الجناح العسكري لحماس أحمد الجعبري، بينما الانتقام لدماء أطفال مصر ليس مهما.
الصديق العزيز محمد مرسي رئيس دولة غزة العظمى المعروف عنه حب الكلام والخطابة، الذى ألقى 60 خطابا وكلمة فى أربعة أشهر أقل كلمة فيها استغرقت ساعة، استخسر أن يتحدث لشعب مصر فى مصابه الأليم ومنحه 60 ثانية فقط.. بينما لم يتوقف عن الكلام والبيانات والخطب دفاعا عن غزة.. وتهديدا بالانتقام لضحاياها.
الصديق العزيز محمد مرسي رئيس دولة غزة العظمى، انفطر قلبه على اغتيال القائد الحمساوى احمد الجعبري، بينما لم يكلف نفسه ولو بإعلان الحداد الرسمى على اغتيال 50 طفلا فى عمر الزهور.
شكرا للصديق محمد مرسي رئيس دولة غزة على تعاطفه مع الشعب المصري وتخصيص 70 ثانية للتضامن معه؟!!!!!


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه جزاء ادارى بخصم 10 ايام من راتبة .... أى 100 جنيه ... يعنى العيل بـ 2 جنيه ..... يا بلاش .....*



*يعنى لا عندنا ضمير صاحى يحكم و يحمى و لا فيه قانون رادع الناس يخافوه .. *


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*انت متخيل احساس كل ام ابنها قالها النهارده "يا ماما مش عايز اروح المدرسه النهارده"و نزلته *
​


----------



## jajageorge (17 نوفمبر 2012)

سلفيون .."دعاء الركوب" يتسبب في مقتل 50 طفلا 

11/17/2012 8:45 PM





تناقل العديد من الشباب المنتمين للتيارات الإسلامية، عبر شبكات التواصل الإجتماعى فيس بوك، وتويتر، أن الوقوف على المتسبب الحقيقى وراء حادث اصطدام قطار منفلوط بحافلة أطفال صباح اليوم، هو أن سائق الحافلة "العلمانى" قاد الحافلة دون ترديد دعاء "الركوب"، مما أدى إلى اصطدامه بالقطار وترتب على ذلك مقتل السائق وأكثر من 50 طفلاً.


الفجر


----------



## Senamor (17 نوفمبر 2012)

#رصد | #مصر | أ ش أ | الأنبا باخوميوس ينفي تأجيل الاحتفال بتجليس البابا تواضروس الثاني حدادًا على أرواح كارثة #أسيوط






نفى الأنبا باخوميوس، أسقف البحيرة وقائم قام البطريرك، تأجيل احتفال وقداس تجليس البابا تواضروس الثاني بابا الإسكندرية بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية المقرر إقامته صباح غدٍ الأحد في مقر الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، حدادًا على ضحايا حادث تصادم حافلة مدرسية بقطار بمحافظة أسيوط صباح اليوم السبت، مما أودى بحياة 51 طفلاً وإصابة 17 آخرين. 

وقال الأنبا باخوميوس، في تصريح لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط اليوم الخميس، إن تجليس البابا ليس حفلاً بل هو طقوس ومراسم كنسية تشمل قداسًا، وستقام في موعدها، مشيرًا إلى أن الكاتدرائية تواصل استقبال جميع الضيوف عقب وصول البابا تواضروس الثاني إلى مقر الكاتدرائية المرقسية بوقت سابق من مساء اليوم، قادمًا من دير الأنبا بيشوي بوادي النطرون. 

كان البابا تواضروس الثاني قد أعرب عن تعازيه في ضحايا حادث أسيوط مبديًا تألمه لسماع الحادث وحزنه على الأطفال الذين توفوا بالحادث، معلنًا عن تعازيه باسم الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية بمصر ونيابة عن جميع الأقباط الأرثوذكس في بلاد المهجر لأسر الضحايا.


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


> #رصد | #مصر | أ ش أ | الأنبا باخوميوس ينفي تأجيل الاحتفال بتجليس البابا تواضروس الثاني حدادًا على أرواح كارثة #أسيوط
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*غريبه انك اهتميت بنقل الخبر ده بدون حتى ما تسجل كلمة عزاء للاطفال المساكين !!
عالعموم زى ما الخبر قالك كده دى مجرد مراسم وطقوس كنسيه يعنى مش زمر ورقص
وبعدين الموقف كالتالى فى 48 وفدا من دول مختلفة    
 و 85 شخصية دينية عالمية وصلوا من بلاد كتير علشان حضور مراسم التنصيب ..كان ممكن نعمل ايه !!
 وبعدين كان من باب اولى تقول لرئيسك المدعو مرسى انه يلغى النهارده لقاءاته لكن لان سيده بتاع حماس كان وصل وولى نعمته بتاع قطر وصل وقدوته الحسنه بتاع تركيا كان وصل يادوبك رمى فى وشنا كلمتين ووعدنا وعدين وجرى علشان يقابلهم ويكمل يومه عااااااااادى جداااا لان فى امر اهم يستدعى ده كان بيلم تبرعات من اسياده علشان غلابة غزه !!*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 نوفمبر 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> تناقل العديد من الشباب المنتمين للتيارات الإسلامية، عبر شبكات التواصل الإجتماعى فيس بوك، وتويتر، أن *الوقوف على المتسبب الحقيقى* وراء حادث اصطدام قطار منفلوط بحافلة أطفال صباح اليوم، هو أن سائق الحافلة "العلمانى" قاد الحافلة *دون ترديد دعاء "الركوب"، *مما أدى إلى اصطدامه بالقطار وترتب على ذلك مقتل السائق وأكثر من 50 طفلاً.
> الفجر


*الخطوط الجوية السعودية تذيع دعاء الركوب عبر شاشات طائراتها قبيل الأقلاع مباشرة*
*ومع ذلك*
*سقطت أربع طائرات لها ...منها بوينج 747 أصطدمت جوا مع طائرة هندية*
*وراح ضحية الكارثة مايزيد عن 450 نفس ببركة " دعاء الركوب "*


----------



## girgis2 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*بلد مش نافعه
وشعب معندهوش أي عقل يفكر
ومسئولين تحسهم مسئولين عن أي بلد تانية ويهتموا ويعملوا حساب أي شعوب تانية الا مصر !!!!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 نوفمبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


> #رصد | #مصر | أ ش أ | الأنبا باخوميوس ينفي تأجيل الاحتفال بتجليس البابا تواضروس الثاني حدادًا على أرواح كارثة #أسيوط
> 
> 
> 
> ...


كان من باب اولى تلوم رئيسك اللى بيتابع الحادث من مكتبه مهنش عليه يروح يتابع بنفسه ومشغول بغزة واللى بيحصل فيها 
وسايب بلده كل يوم ناس تموت وشباب مفقود 
روح لومه الاول وبعدين لوم علينا ​


----------



## jajageorge (17 نوفمبر 2012)

عمرو أديب لمرسي : انت رئيس جمهورية فاشل ورئيس وزرائك ضعيف ومصر أكبر منه
قال عمرو اديب ، تعليقا علي حادثة أسيوط ، ان مصر تواجه كارثة يومية أسمها القطارات والمواصلات ، موجها حديثه للرئيس محمد مرسي " أنت رئيس جمهورية فاشل وعينت رئيس وزراء فاشل وضعيف ومصر أكبر منه ، وهناك أحسن منه بكثير وبدقون " حسب وصفه .
واضاف أديب فى برنامجه القاهرة اليوم علي قناة أوربت، ان الرئيس مرسي ورئيس الوزراء هشام قنديل يتحملون المسئولية عن هذا الحادث وليس النظام السابق ، قائلا " ليست كل المصائب من النظام السابق ، وعندك الفرصة كرئيس جمهورية أن تقوم بالتطهير الفورى .


----------



## Coptic Man (17 نوفمبر 2012)

اكثر حاجة عجبتني ومعبرة فعلا صفة الصديق علي الرئيس مرسي 

معبرة فعلا عن الواقع اللي بنعيشه الواحد كل ما يفكر  في شعور الاسر دي يتجنن

يارب عزيهم من عندك ملهمش غيرك في بلد زي دي


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*سمعت جزء كبير من حلقة عمرو هو فعلا قال كلام صعب جداااا وكلم محافظ اسيوط ومسح بيه البلاط 
عنده حق اكيييييييد فى كل كلمه قالها ..*


----------



## girgis2 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *معلش يا شقاوه بس يعني ايه مزلقان؟*



*ده اختراع حديث* :fun_lol:​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> كان من باب اولى تلوم رئيسك اللى بيتابع الحادث من مكتبه مهنش عليه يروح يتابع بنفسه ومشغول بغزة واللى بيحصل فيها
> وسايب بلده كل يوم ناس تموت وشباب مفقود
> روح لومه الاول وبعدين لوم علينا ​


*
لا في فرق طبعاااا
الناس اللي بيموتوا في غزة ماتوا من قبل العدوان من أحفاد القردة والخنازير
لكن الأطفال اللي ماتوا دول ماتوا عشان لم يتلوا دعاء الركوب

يبقى آيه ذنب الريس ؟؟
*​


----------



## jajageorge (17 نوفمبر 2012)

أعلنت الكنيسة الأرذثوكسية، انه تضامنا مع اسر الاطفال الابرياء ومراعاة لشعور اسرهم واحساسا بما يعانيه هؤلاء الاباء والامهات الذين فقدوا اعز واغلى ما يملكون فقد قررت الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية الكنيسة المصرية الوطنية باقتصار قداس التجليس على مراسم التجليس والقداس فقط دون صخب واحتفالات .
مشيرة إلى انه لا يمكن للكنيسة المصرية ان تفرح وواحدا من اولاد مصر حزين ، داعية الله ان ربنا يصبر اهلهم، ويصبر الأمة جميعاً.
وقال الانبا بولا أنه لا يمكن إلغاء تجليس البابا؛ حيث أن الوفود الأجنبية المقرر مشاركتها قد حضرت بالفعل إلى القاهرة، وأكد مكتب رئيس الوزراء حضوره بالفعل غدا، مضيفا :'' المراسم دينية ستكون عبارة عن طقس رسامة البطريرك وليست احتفالات".



الفجر


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *النيابة العامة توجه الاتهام لعامل المزلقان فى حادث أتوبيس أسيوط*



*الله الله سابو الحمار و اتشطروا عالبردعة!!!!!!! اعمل ايه انا؟*

*الطم بالشباشب؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]oh0iQ0yve4s#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jajageorge (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*سيذكر التاريخ أن أوباما الكافر !! يتفقد الآوضاع بنفسه من طائرته الهليكوبتر 
من فوق أعصار ساندى ويبكى على عجزه انقاذ الضحايا " مع الآعتبار أنها 
كارثة طبيعية " ومرسى أمير المؤمنين !! أكتفى فقط بمتابعة الحادث من 
مكتبه ولم تنزل من عينيه دمعة واحدة ! ولم يقف أحترماًَ وحداداً على أرواح الشهداء ! وتنصل من المسئولية رغم أن الحادث بسبب الآهمال !!

*


----------



## happy angel (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*ربنا يعزيكم ويعوضكم عنهم كما عوض عبده ايوب *​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*سيدي المسئول البيــــــه
 تديني ابنك وتاخد إيــــه ؟؟
 تعويض سعادتك ولا إيــه ؟؟
 أنا هدفع أربع تلاف جنيــــه
 تديني قلبه تديني عيـــونه
 وشقاوته ولعبه وجنـــــــونه
 تديني طب أحلامه النـــونو
 وماتخافش .. أنا هحافظ عليه !!

 لـ محمد حسن مليحه
*


----------



## candy shop (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*
 فى الصف يا اهبل
*





شوفوا الكلام  بذمه لغه رئيس جمهوريه دايما بيغلط  
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 نوفمبر 2012)

ولادنا ...!!!


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 نوفمبر 2012)

ﻓﻰ ﻣﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺩﺙ، ﻛﺎﻥ ﺃﺷﺮﻑ ﻫﺎﺷﻢ، ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻓﻘﺪ 3 ﻣﻦ ﺃﻃﻔﺎﻟﻪ؛ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﻭﻣﺤﻤﺪ
 ﻭﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ،
 ﻳﺮﺩﺩ » : ﺳﻴﺒﺖ ﺷﻨﻄﺘﻚ ﻓﻴﻦ ﻳﺎ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ، ﺃﻧﺎ ﻳﺎﺑﻨﻰ ﻟﻤﻴﺖ ﺷﻨﻂ ﺇﺧﻮﺍﺗﻚ ﻟﺴﻪ ﺑﺘﺎﻋﺘﻚ ﻳﺎ
 ﺿﻨﺎﻳﺎ .«
 ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻷﻫﺎﻟﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺣﻮﻟﻪ ﻳﺬﺭﻓﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺪﻣﻮﻉ ﺻﺎﻣﺘﻴﻦ، ﻟﻢ ﻳﺠﺮﺅ ﺃﺣﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻬﺪﺋﺘﻪ، ﻛﺎﻥ
 ﻳﻮﺍﺟﻬﻬﻢ ﻛﻠﻤﺎ ﺣﺎﻭﻟﻮﺍ ﺑﻌﺼﺒﻴﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻐﺔ، ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻳﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﺪﺍﺀ:
 »ﻳﺎ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﻳﺎ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺷﻨﻄﺔ ﺃﺧﻮﻛﻢ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﻓﻴﻦ؟«،
 ﻭﺍﻧﺤﻨﻰ ﻣﺠﺪﺩﺍً ﻋﻠﻰ ﺑﻘﻌﺔ ﺩﻣﺎﺀ ﻟﻴﻤﺴﺤﻬﺎ ﺑﻜﻔﻪ، ﻓﺘﺪﺧﻞ ﺃﺣﺪ ﺃﻗﺎﺭﺑﻪ ﻭﺍﺣﺘﻀﻨﻪ: » ﻭﺣّﺪ
 ﺍﻟﻠﻪ .«
 ﻭﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻣﺴﺘﺸﻔﻰ ﻣﻨﻔﻠﻮﻁ، ﻗﺎﻟﺖ ﺯﻭﺟﺘﻪ ﻭﻫﻰ ﺗﺘﺄﻣﻠﻪ:
 » ﺍﻟﻌﻴﺎﻝ ﺍﺗﺄﺧﺮﻭﺍ ﺟﻮﻩ ﻳﺎ ﺃﺷﺮﻑ«، ﻓﻀﻤﻬﺎ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺻﺪﺭﻩ : »ﻟﺴﻪ ﺷﻨﻄﺔ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺩ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ،
 ﻃﻮﻝ ﻋﻤﺮﻩ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻬﻤﻞ ﻛﺪﻩ، ﺑﺲ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻗﺎﻳﻠﻠﻰ ﺇﻧﻪ ﻫﻴﺒﻘﻰ ﺷﺎﻃﺮ ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﺃﺟﻴﺐ ﻟﻪ ﻋﺠﻠﺔ
 ﻓﻰ ﻧﺺ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﺔ .«​


----------



## بايبل333 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

> *فى الصف يا اهبل
> *
> 
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههه
معلش يا أختى أصل هو فاكر ان الضحايا برة مصربتاع قطر الصعيد 
اللى خلى نافى على مش عارف هو فى ميترو فى باقى المحافظات ولا هيعرف الاستبن مين اللى ماتوا فى القطر.؟
هو يمكن كان محشش


----------



## Senamor (18 نوفمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> *
> فى الصف يا اهبل
> *
> 
> ...



سائق الاوتوبيس ومعلمتان ماتو في الحادث وكان لهم أبناء ..

مش اطفال بس اللي ماتو

بما إنك كررت الرد مرتين حبيت افكرك


----------



## oesi no (18 نوفمبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


> سائق الاوتوبيس ومعلمتان ماتو في الحادث وكان لهم أبناء ..
> 
> مش اطفال بس اللي ماتو
> 
> بما إنك كررت الرد مرتين حبيت افكرك


وكان فيه حد مصاب عنده عيال ؟؟؟
الحشيش اللى بيشربه نوعه ايه  ؟؟؟


----------



## aymonded (18 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ترددت أنباء عن أن الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، سيتخذ قراراً بتكليف المهندس محمود بلبع، وزير الكهرباء والطاقة، للإشراف على وزارة النقل والمواصلات و"بلبع": لم يصلنى أى قرار!!*



هههههههههههههههه حلوة النكتة دية
طب مش لما يعرف الأول يدير وزارته
يعني من نجاحه قوي في إدارة الكهرباء والطاقة ووضع خطة لإصلاحها إصلاح حقيقي
هايمسكوه إشراف على وزارة النقل والموصلات ............... وعجبي ويا لأشد عجبي
​


----------



## Eternal life (18 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ..

خبر أحزنني كتير 

تعآزينا للمصريين وأهل الاطفال آلمساكين ربنا يصبركم


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2012)

* أكدت إنجى حمدى عضو المكتب السياسى لحركة شباب 6 إبريل، أن حادث قطار أسيوط، ومقتل أكثر من 60 طفلا سبب كافى لإقالة حكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل، مضيفه أن الخطأ ليس خطأ وزير فقط، وإنما خطأ نظام كامل يدير البلد بنفس الفكر القديم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*عشرات يحاولون وقف حركة القطارات بالإسكندرية احتجاجًا على حادث أسيوط

احتشد العشرات من نشطاء الإسكندرية بمحطة القطار، و ذلك لوقف حركة القطارات والتى بدأت فى السادسة من صباح اليوم الأحد لحين تنحى الرئيس محمد مرسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*واصل أهالى ضحايا حادث تصادم قطار أسيوط مع أتوبيس الأطفال قطع شريط السكة الحديدية أمام مزلقان "المندرة" بمنفلوط، مطالبين بمحاكمة المسئولين عن الحادث وإقالة محافظ أسيوط ورئيس الوزراء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*النائب العام يستكمل اليوم التحقيق مع وزير النقل فى حادث قطار أسيوط*


----------



## aymonded (18 نوفمبر 2012)

تنحي الرئيس مرة واحدة
ده كان مبارك اسهل، ولو عرفوا يشيلوه ييجوا يقابلوني
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*رفع أنقاض أتوبيس أسيوط.. واستمرار قطع شريط السكة الحديد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*صباحى: الشعب لن يقبل أن تمر دماء أطفال أسيوط دون محاسبة المسئولين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*لجنة من مجلس الشورى تصل أسيوط للتحقيق فى حادث القطار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*"السكك الحديدية": عودة حركة القطارات نحو أسوان بموافقة أهالى أسيوط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*نظم العشرات من طلاب الجامعات المصرية وقفة احتجاجية ظهر اليوم الأحد، أمام مجلس الوزراء، للتنديد بحادث أسيوط الذى راح ضحيته حوالى 50 طفلا، والمطالبة بإقالة الحكومة المصرية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*البرادعى: وفد "الدستور" الثانى يصل أسيوط محملا بأدوية لمصابى القطار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*عامل مزلقان أسيوط للنيابة:لم يتم إخطارى بقدوم القطار لأغلق المزلقان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*ملك البحرين يعزى الرئيس مرسى فى حادث قطار أسيوط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*قررت نيابة منفلوط، بإشراف المستشار محمد بدران، المحامى العام لنيابات شمال أسيوط، حبس سيد عبده رضوان (55 سنة – عامل مزلقان المندرة)، 15 يومًا على ذمة التحقيقات، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*فجرت تحقيقات النيابة العامة فى حادث قطار أسيوط الذى دهس أتوبيس المعهد الدينى، مما تسبب فى مقتل 51 طفلاً وإصابة 13 آخرين، مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل، وهى أن الأتوبيس تواجد به وقت الحادث 67 طفلاً، بينما الحمولة المرخص بها 29 راكباً فقط.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*عادت حركة القطارات فى خط الصعيد مرة أخرى فى موقع حادث قطار أسيوط، الذى اصطدم بأتوبيس الطلاب أمس، وراح ضحية الحادث نحو 51 طفلاً شهيداً، لطبيعتها فى الاتجاه القادم من القاهرة إلى أسوان،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2012)

* اللواء أحمد زكى عابدين، وزير التنمية المحلية: عامل المزلقان وسائق الأتوبيس مسئولان عن حادث قطار أسيوط*


----------



## aymonded (18 نوفمبر 2012)

ومش ينسى يقول أن الشعب كله مسئول عن كل حاجة غلط في البلد ديه، وأن الشعب المجنون كان بيضرب نفسه بالرصاص الحي ويرمي نفسه تحت القطارات... وكل من مات في الثورة وغيرها موت نفسه، وكمان اللي دخل المستشفي موت نفسه ومش رضي ياخد من العلاج المتوفر في كل حته ده... وعجبي
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*زار الدكتور إبراهيم غنيم وزير التربية والتعليم مدينة أسيوط صباح اليوم الأحد، ورافقه خلال الزيارة الدكتور يحيى كشك محافظ أسيوط والقيادات التعليمية والشعبية بالمحافظة، وقدم غنيم التعازى لأسر تلاميذ حادث منفلوط، مشيرا الى أن ماحدث نتيجة إهمال وعدم اكتراث بتأدية الواجب من قبل فرد أهمل فى حق نفسه وعمله ومجتمعه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*"اليوم السابع" ينشر كواليس التحقيق مع "وزير النقل" فى حادث أسيوط*

*
ينفرد "اليوم السابع" بنشر كواليس جلسة التحقيق التى انعقدت اليوم الأحد بالمكتب الفنى للنائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، مع الدكتور المهندس محمد رشاد المتينى، وزير النقل المستقيل، إثر حادث قطار أسيوط، والتى استمع فيها المحقق المستشار خالد رستم المحامى العام لأقوال الوزير السابق حول ملابسات الحادث الأليم الذى راح ضحيته 51 قتيلاً و13 مصاباً.

 كشف مصدر قضائى قريب من التحقيقات أن جلسة اليوم تناولت سماع أقوال وزير النقل بشأن إجراءات تطوير المنظومة داخل هيئة السكك الحديدية، والآلية التى يتم التشغيل بها والنظام المتبع لتشغيل القطارات عبر الوسائل الإلكترونية الحديثة، وأنه تم مناقشته حول إمكانيات وخطط تطوير هيئة السكك الحديدية وإدخال الوسائل الآلية، والعمل على تأهيل العناصر البشرية.

 وأوضح المصدر أن الدكتور محمد رشاد المتينى أكد خلال التحقيقات أنه تم بالفعل تطوير خط الإسكندرية - القاهرة بالأنظمة الحديثة، وجار إدخال منظومة التطوير فى كل الطرق الخاصة بالسكك الحديدية، مؤكداً أن الإمكانيات المادية المتاحة لدى وزارة النقل والحكومة تتحكم فى عملية التطوير وسرعة إنهائها، وتحقيق التطوير المنشود.

 وأشار المصدر المقرب من التحقيقات إلى أن هناك روايتين مختلفتين تحقق فيهما النيابة العامة، الأولى منهما تحمل سائق الأتوبيس المسئولية عن الكارثة، حيث إن عامل التحويلة أخبر عامل المزلقان بقدوم القطار مرتين على الهاتف الأرضى، وأن عامل المزلقان قام بإغلاقه بسلسلة حديدية، إلا أن سائق الأتوبيس تخطها مسرعا ووقعت الكارثة التى أودت بحياة الأطفال.

 أما الرواية الثانية والتى قالها شاهد عيان، إن عامل المزلقان لم يغلق الطريق محملاً المسئولية عليه لعدم غلق المزلقان أمام المارة والسيارات، مما تسبب فى الحادث.

 وأكد المصدر أن التحقيقات مستمرة لحين ورود تقارير اللجان الفنية المشكلة من أساتذة كلية الهندسة وهيئة السكة الحديد، وأنها هى الفيصل فى تحديد من ستقع عليه المسئولية الجنائية فى هذه الحادثة محل التحقيق.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*قرر الدكتور طلعت عفيفى، وزير الأوقاف، منح كل أسرة من ضحايا شهداء حادثة أسيوط 5000 جنيه، وأسرة كل مصاب 2000 جنيه.*


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 نوفمبر 2012)

قرب .. قرب .. قرب ..
 الطفل المصري بـ 4000 جنيه محدش قال 5000  .. طب 4500 .. طب 4100 .. ألا أونا .. ألا دوي .. ألا تري
 طب اشتريكى بأيه يابلد ؟ و أرخص ما فيكى .. دمى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 نوفمبر 2012)

* ألوو
 ماما
 :
 ايه يا حبيبي في ايه؟
 إخواتي عاوزين ياخدوا مني المسطره الجديده بتاعتي

 معلش يا حبيبي اديهالهم وأنا لما ترجع هجبلك واحده تانيه

 خد بالك من إخواتك ومن نفسك يا حبيبي
 حاضر يا ماما
 سلام
 سلام

 ألوووووووووو

 حضرتك والدة الأطفال

 أحمد أشرف هاشم
 محمد أشرف هاشم
 محمود أشرف هاشم

 أيوه في إيه إتخانقوا تاني ؟

 لأ هما مش هتشوفيهم تاني للأسف ، أصل عامل المزلقان كان نايم والوزير كان  نايم ورئيس السكه الحديد كان نايم علشان رئيس الوزرا كان نايم علشان الرئيس  كان نايم

 ومتقلقيش هما قالوا إنهم هيصرفوا ٤ آلاف جنيه تعويض عن كل طفل ..

 المطلوب اوصف حالة الام فى اللحظة دى ...؟


*




​


----------



## aymonded (18 نوفمبر 2012)

هو صحيح مش في حد وضح 
هو يعني ايه مزلقان !!!!!!!!!!!
​


----------



## بايبل333 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

> هو يعني ايه مزلقان !!!!!!!!!!!



المزلقان ابى الحبيب هو عبارة عن سيارات بتعبر من طريق الكوبرى الى الجهة الشرقية 







وخذ الصورة دى


----------



## aymonded (18 نوفمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههه لأ برضو مش وصلنا لتعريف المزلقان 
مش ده التعريف الصحيح في مصر بصراحة 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*ذكرت الإذاعة العامة الإسرائيلية، أن رئيس الوزراء بنيامين نتانياهو بعث برسالة تعزية باسمه وباسم الحكومة الإسرائيلية إلى الرئيس محمد مرسى فى مصرع أطفال أسيوط أمس*


----------



## بايبل333 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

> هههههههههههههههه لأ برضو مش وصلنا لتعريف المزلقان
> مش ده التعريف الصحيح في مصر بصراحة



تحب نشوف موسوعات عالمية مفيش
تعال نشوف القواميس العربية مفيش

تعال عند المصريين مفيش 
نعمل اى .؟
بمعنى عبور مشاة


----------



## چاكس (18 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ذكرت الإذاعة العامة الإسرائيلية، أن رئيس الوزراء بنيامين نتانياهو بعث برسالة تعزية باسمه وباسم الحكومة الإسرائيلية إلى الرئيس محمد مرسى فى مصرع أطفال أسيوط أمس*



*رئيس الوزراء الاسرائيلى رجل محترم جدا *


----------



## بايبل333 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

> *ذكرت  الإذاعة العامة الإسرائيلية، أن رئيس الوزراء بنيامين نتانياهو بعث برسالة  تعزية باسمه وباسم الحكومة الإسرائيلية إلى الرئيس محمد مرسى فى مصرع  أطفال أسيوط أمس*



حد يبعث له برقية يقوله خليك فى الاخوان والسلفيين ومتشغلش بالك انت تشتغل فى غزة بدماغ رايقة وثانياً انت عندك دم أصلاً تقتل السلفيين والاخوان وتعزى الازهريين .؟
يخرب بيت دى سياسة


----------



## oesi no (18 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Q5XGRsBq8_w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*حسن مالك ينشئ معهداً أزهرياً فى موقع حادث قطار أسيوط*

*
قالت مصادر فى جمعية "أبدأ" التى يرأسها رجل الأعمال والقيادى فى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين حسن مالك، إن الجمعية بصدد إنشاء معهد أزهرى، فى موقع حادث قطار أسيوط، استجابة لمطالب أهالى المحافظة، مشيرة فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع" إلى أن ذلك لا يعد تعويضاً عن ضحايا الحادث، وإنما مجرد استجابة لأحد مطالب الأهالى.

 وأضافت المصادر أنه من المقرر أن يجرى حسن مالك ووفد من رجال الأعمال، زيارة لقرية منفلوط التى شهدت حادث قطار أسيوط، الأربعاء المقبل، لبدء إجراءات تدشين المعهد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*مدير مستشفى أسيوط: خروج 4 حالات و13 حالة تتلقى العلاج وزراعة يد لأخرى*

*
صرح الدكتور أسامة فاروق، مدير مستشفى أسيوط الجامعى، أنه تم خروج 4 حالات من بين مصابى حادث قطار قرية المندرة بمركز منفلوط، وتم التصريح بالخروج لهما بعد استقرار حالتهما على أن يكملوا العلاج فى المنزل، وهم ثلاث حالات كسور وحالة واحدة جروح بالقدمين.

 وأضاف فاروق أن هناك 13 حالة ما زالت تتلقى العلاج بالمستشفى من بينها 6 حالات موجودة بالعناية المركزة، تم إجراء جراحات بالمخ والدماغ لها، بينما تم إجراء جراحتين ميكروسكوبيتين لحالتين أخريين، بينما الـ7 حالات الأخرى تتلقى العلاج بشكل عادى، وحالاتها مستقرة. 
 وأوضح فاروق أنه تم إجراء زراعة يد لبتر كامل حيث تمت إعادة اليد بالكامل بعد أن كانت مبتورة إلى جزأين.

 ووجه فاروق نداء إنسانى إلى كل من يحاول مساعدة المرضى أن يدعم المستشفى بالأجهزة أما الأدوية والدم فموجودة ولا حاجة إليها.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*فجر عدد من خفراء المزلقانات بمحطة سكك حديد قرية المندرة مفاجأة، بقولهم إن سيد عبده رضوان، خفير المزلقان المتورط فى الحادث، و2 من زملائه هم: رفعت عدلى مهنى، وعبدالرحمن أحمد محمد، أرسلوا مذكرات فى 11 سبتمبر الماضى، إلى وزير النقل، ورئيس الهيئة القومية للسكك الحديدية، ومدير المنطقة الوسطى بأسيوط، تحذر من وقوع الحادث المروع الذى شهده مزلقان القرية، صباح السبت، وطالبوا بسرعة ربط المزلقانات الهندسية بالبلوك، أو توفير وسيلة تسجيل لتحديد المكالمات.

وقالت المذكرات الثلاث، التى حصلت «المصرى اليوم» على نسخة منها: السادة المسؤولين نحيط علم سيادتكم بأن مزلقان المندرة، التابع لمركز منفلوط بمحافظة أسيوط، الذى نقوم بحراسته غير مرتبط بالسيمافورات، ووسيلة الأمان الموجودة هى التليفون فقط، وكثيراً ما نفاجأ بقدوم القطارات دون إخطارنا من ملاحظ البلوك، ولا توجد وسيلة لتحديد ذلك، سوى ما يثبته ملاحظ البلوك نفسه، على كشف قيد القطارات، وهذا يعرض مستقبلنا وأرواحنا للخطر، ونحذر من وقوع الكارثة باصطدام قطار بإحدى السيارات المارة فى المزلقان، لأن الخسائر ستكون فادحة ما بين أرواح وجرارات وقضبان وفلانكات، لذلك الرجاء التنبيه باللازم نحو ربط جميع المزلقانات بالبلوكات، أو توفير وسيلة تسجيل لتحديد المكالمات، وهل تم إخطارنا بإغلاق المزلقان بقدوم القطارات من عدمه، أو جرس لتنبيه السيارات بقدوم القطارات، مع العلم أن الهيئة تقوم بتطوير المرحلة الأولى للمزلقانات ولم يتم تطوير مزلقان واحد من الهندسة بقسم أسيوط، مع العلم أنها الأولى لأنها غير مرتبطة بالبلوك.

وطالب الخفراء بضرورة التحقيق فى أسباب عدم تلبية مطالبهم، مؤكدين عدم مسؤولية الخفير عن الحادث، وحملوا عامل البلوك المسؤولية. 



​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكدت حركة "أطباء بلا حقوق"، أن حادث منفلوط الأليم، أثبت صحة موقفهم بضرورة إقالة وزير الصحة ومساعديه، حتى يتم إنهاء الوضع الكارثى الحالى للمستشفيات والخدمة الصحية، والذى يساهم فى مضاعفة آلام ضحايا أى حادث.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*كشف مصطفى عبد اللاه، أحد عمال الصيانة بسكة حديد أسيوط، أسباب كارثة قطار أسيوط، الذي وقع أمس وأسفر عن مقتل وإصابة نحو 70 شخصا.

 وقال عبد اللاه لـ«بوابة الشروق»: "إن عامل المزلقان، الذي يدعى "عم سيد"، بريء تماما من الحادث"، مضيفا أنه يعمل عامل صيانة، ولا يفقه شيئا في طبيعة العمل الخاصة بالمزلقان.

 وأضاف، أن مسؤولي الهيئة ينتدبون عمال الصيانة للعمل بالمزلقانات، لنقص العمالة، مضيفا أنه يتم إجبارهم على ذلك، وأن من يرفض الامتثال للقرار يتم عقابه بالخصم من راتبه.

[YOUTUBE]_QcNYyFSiIA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5QdWfamgPmg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*تستكمل النيابة العامة اليوم، الاثنين، تحقيقاتها مع المهندس مصطفى قناوى، رئيس هيئة السكة الحديدية السابق ونوابه، على خلفية أحداث قطار أسيوط، والذى راح ضحيته أكثر من 50 طفلاً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*مدير إدارة الصحة بمنفلوط: لم يتم التعرف على جثتين من ضحايا الحادث*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*نيابة أسيوط الكلية تواصل تحقيقاتها فى حادث قطار أسيوط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*النيابة تأمر بصرف وزير النقل بعد مواجهته بأقوال عامل المزلقان

أمرت نيابة الاستئناف بصرف الدكتور محمد رشاد المتينى وزير النقل المستقيل من سرايا النيابة، بعد الاستماع لأقواله فى حادث قطار أسيوط الذى راح ضحيته أكثر من 50 طفلا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الصحة": فحص مصابى "أسيوط" ونقل الحالات الحرجة للقاهرة بالإسعاف الطائر*


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *"الصحة": فحص مصابى "أسيوط" ونقل الحالات الحرجة للقاهرة بالإسعاف الطائر*


نعم ؟؟؟
هو لسه هينقل النهاردة 
الله يخربيت وزير الصحة الفاشل ​


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2012)

فى  السبعينات في اليابان ... حدث مرّة ان سيدة عمياء خرجت من بيتها تركب  القطار ... ولأن محطة القطارات وقتها ليست مجهزه للعميان .. سقطت ال
 مرأة تحت قضبان القطر وقُتلت .

 الحادث كان مفجع حتى ان اليابانيين أعلنو الحداد العام و
 الثأر للعمياء القتيلة !

 الثأر بعد اقالة الحكومة كان وضع خطة متكاملة وشاملة على مستوى اليابان  لخدمة ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة (ليس للعمي فقط ) .. كل من هم ذوي اعاقة .

 في اليابان اليوم , تخرج المرأة العمياء (وحدها) من بيتها في جنوب اليابان  لتصل لوجهتها في أقصى شمال اليابان بدون أن تحتاج لأدنى مساعدة .... تسير  في الشوارع وتقف في اشارات المرور وتركب المواصلات وتستقل المترو او القطار  بدون أدنى مساعدة من أي شخص !

 ان كنت تسير في اليابان على الطرق  المخصصة لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة سترى رسالة مكتوبه على طرقاتهم ( تخليدا  لمن أيقظت ضمير الشعب الياباني ) .


 و الله احنا كده مش عارفين نعمل تخليد لمين و لا مين


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> نعم ؟؟؟
> هو لسه هينقل النهاردة
> الله يخربيت وزير الصحة الفاشل ​



*انا كمان استفزنى جدااا الخبر ده !!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*الحكومة تصرف 50 ألف جنيه لأسرة كل متوفى و12 ألفا للمصاب بحادث أسيوط*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> فى  السبعينات في اليابان ... حدث مرّة ان سيدة عمياء خرجت من بيتها تركب  القطار ... ولأن محطة القطارات وقتها ليست مجهزه للعميان .. سقطت ال
> مرأة تحت قضبان القطر وقُتلت .
> 
> الحادث كان مفجع حتى ان اليابانيين أعلنو الحداد العام و
> ...



*انت عايزنا نتشبهه بالكفار ....؟؟؟ احنا ناس نعرف ربنا مش كفار زيهم ...*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *انت عايزنا نتشبهه بالكفار ....؟؟؟ احنا ناس نعرف ربنا مش كفار زيهم ...*


*و من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم و المرء يحشر مع من احب*

*تقوموا تحبوا اليابانيين الوثنيين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*وزير الدفاع يصدق على نقل مصابى قطار أسيوط لمستشفيات الجيش

صدق الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى القائد العام وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربى على إرسال طائرة عسكرية مساء اليوم لنقل المصابين جراء حادث تصادم قطار أسيوط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*قرر الدكتور يحيى كشك محافظ أسيوط تشكيل لجنة برئاسة جمال آدم سكرتير عام المحافظة وعضوية كل من وكيل وزارة الشئون الاجتماعية ومسئولى التربية والتعليم والمنطقة الأزهرية والوحدة المحلية لمركز منفلوط، ومديرى الحماية المدنية والمرافق والمرور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*هى قراراتهم سريعه اوووى كده ليه !!!!!
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*علم "اليوم السابع" أن البلاغات التى تلقاها مكتب النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، منذ يوم السبت بشأن حادث قطار أسيوط الذى دهس أتوبيس المعهد الدينى بمدينة منفلوط ونتج عنه مقتل 51 تلميذاً، سوف يتم إحالتها للمكتب الفنى لفحصها والاستماع لأقوال مقدميها.*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*عامل مزلقان أسيوط: أرسلنا فاكسات لوزير النقل منذ شهرين بمشكلاتنا ولم نتلقَ رد

أكد عبد الرحمن حامد عامل مزلقان المندرة بأسيوط، الذى تولى العمل اليوم، أنهم يعانون من مشكلات تقنية منذ إنشاء المزلقان دون أن يلتفت لهم المسئولون،*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*قريت انهارده ان في راجل من اللي ولادهم اتوفوا في الحادثه 
بيبكي بندم ان ابنه في اليوم ده مكنش عايز يروح المدرسه 
وضربه وخلاه ينزل من غير فطار 

 اعتقد هيفضل في ندم طول عمره 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2012)

الراجل ده برنس 



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*الصحة: إدخال أم لأربعة شهداء بقطار أسيوط مستشفى الأمراض النفسية


قال الدكتور محمد مصطفى حامد وزير الصحة، إنه تم أمس إدخال أم لأربعة أطفال استشهدوا فى حادث قطار أسيوط إلى مستشفى الأمراض النفسية بالعباسية بعد إصابتها بحالة انهيار عصبى.

 وأضاف أمام جلسة مجلس الشورى اليوم، أن معظم مصابى حادث قطار أسيوط تم نقلهم لتلقى العلاج بالمستشفى الجامعى، لافتا إلى أن الوزارة حرصت على توفير كافة طرق الرعاية للمصابين، كما قمنا باستيراد دواء تطلبته بعض الحالات.

 وقال إنه عقد اجتماعا مع أمانة الصحة النفسية بالوزارة لدراسة التحرك الأمثل لمساعدة الأطفال المصابين على تخطى هذه الأزمة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*كلاكيت ثانى مرة.. القدر ينقذ أسيوط من كارثة مزلقان جديدة*

*
أصيب عدد كبير من أهالى قرية المندرة بالهلع، بعد أن كادت تشهد تكرارا لفاجعة القطار مرة أخرى.

 بدأت الواقعة، أثناء تفقد فريق عمل إحدى القنوات الفضائية لمكان الحادث، وأثناء الجولة جاءت إشارة هاتفية لعامل مزلقان المندرة الجديد "عشرى قناوى" من ملاحظ البلوك، تفيد بقدوم القطار 978 القاهرة أسيوط "طالع"، فقام العامل على الفور بإغلاق البوابات، وبعد مرور القطار، قام بفتحها أمام المارة الذين يزيد عددهم على مائة شخص ما بين طالب مدارس وعمال.

 وبعد مرور دقائق من إعادة فتح المزلقان، فوجئ عشرى والمارة بقدوم القطار رقم 981 من الوجه القبلى، دون تلقيه أى إشارات، مما أحدث ارتباكاً على شريط السكة الحديد وهرولة الجميع إلى الهروب من أمام القطار وأسرع العامل بإغلاق البوابات. 

 وقال الملازم أول محمد عاطف - رئيس نقطة شرطة الحواتكة إنه حرر مذكرة بذلك، وسيبعث نسخة إلى السكة الحديد ونسخة إلى المركز بالواقعة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*مجمعة التأمين: صرف تعويضات أهالى تلاميذ حادث أسيوط الأسبوع المقبل

صرح محمد أبو اليزيد رئيس مجمعة التأمين ضد حوادث القطارات والمترو والطرق السريعة بأنه سيتم اعتبارا من الأسبوع المقبل البدء فى صرف التعويضات لأهالى التلاميذ الذين استشهدوا فى حادث تصادم أوتوبيسهم المدرسى بقطار السكة الحديد بمحافظة أسيوط يوم السبت الماضى.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*علّق الدكتور صبري غانم، مدير الإدارة الصحية بمنفلوط، ومفتش صحة المركز، على اكتشاف جثتين مجهولتين في حادث قطار منفلوط، قائلًا "من المرجح أن يكون ليس لهما علاقة بإطفال الإتوبيس"، مبررًا ذلك بـ"توافر الأدلة التي تثبت ذلك، منها على سبيل المثال أن أعمارهمها تتراوح مابين الـ 15 و 16 عامًا، وهو ما يعني أنهما ليس من ضمن تلاميذ المعهد، لأن المعهد أخر مراحله الدراسية، هي الشهادة الإعدادية فقط، وهو ما يعني أن السن يتوقف عند الـ13 عامًا لطلابه". وقال غانم، إن "الدليل الثاني يكمن في أن الزي الموجود على الجثتين لا يتطابق مع الزي المعتمد لمعهد نور الإسلام الأزهري، وأنه قد تم أخذ عينات من الجثتين لتحليل الحامض النووي الخاص بهما لكشف غموضهما".
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*رويترز : للمرة الثانية... مزلقان حادثة أسيوط مفتوح مع قدوم قطار صباح اليوم*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*لصحة:  إدخال أم لأربعة أطفال توفوا فى حادث قطار أسيوط إلى مستشفى الأمراض النفسية بالعباسية بعد إصابتها بحالة انهيار عصبى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*تحقيقات النيابة: موقع مزلقان منفلوط بالغ الخطورة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*علاء مبارك يطلب التبرع لضحايا حادث أسيوط من حساب جمعية نجله الخيرية

تقدم علاء مبارك بطلب رسمى إلى قطاع مصلحة السجون بوزارة الداخلية، يطلب فيه السماح له بالتبرع بمبالغ مالية لضحايا قطار أسيوط، وجار عرض الطلب على جهاز الكسب غير المشروع للموافقة عليه من عدمه، نظرا لأن أمواله مجمدة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*النتائج الأولية تشير إلى عدم تعاطى عامل المزلقان وسائق قطار أسيوط للمخدرات*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*تحقيقات حادث أسيوط : تركيب تليفون بالمزلقان لم يكن موجوداً وقت الحادث 







جريدة ميدان التحرير  - متابعة . - 23 نوفمبر 2012 الساعة 1:13 مساءً
كشفت  تحقيقات اللجنة الثلاثية من المكتب الفني للنائب  العام برئاسة  المستشار  خالد رستم المحامى العام الأول و ضمت كل من  المستشار عبد الخالق  عايد  المحامى العام والمستشار عماد عبد السميع  وجود  تليفون ارضي جديد  قامت هيئة  السكة الحديد بتركيبه منذ 3 أيام حيث أن  المزلقان لم يكن به  تليفون حتى  وقوع الحادث.

 وكان العامل يتلقى الإشارات من بلوك الملاحظة عبر تليفونه المحمول ولم يكن    هناك تليفون بالمزلقان لحداثة عهده حيث تم إنشاؤه منذ عام ونصف عقب  إنشاء   كوبري المندرة الذي افتتح في ابريل 2011 ، وذلك  بعد تفقدها مزلقان  قرية   المندرة الذي شهد حادث قطار أسيوط وأودى بحياة 51 شخصا الخاص سلامة  جرار   المزلقان وعدم وجود أية خدوش أو صدمات بما يؤكد عدم اقتحام سائق  أتوبيس   التلاميذ له وانه كان مفتوحا أثناء وقوع الحادث .  

وأضاف التقرير الذي أعدته بعد تفقدها مزلقان قرية المندرة الذي شهد حادث    قطار أسيوط وأودى بحياة 51 شخصا الخاص سلامة جرار المزلقان وعدم وجود أية    خدوش أو صدمات بما يؤكد عدم اقتحام سائق أتوبيس التلاميذ له وانه كان    مفتوحا أثناء وقوع الحادث .   

استمعت لأقوال عامل المزلقان الجديد وطريقة عمله وأكد العامل انه يعتمد على    الإشارات الواردة له من عامل بلوك محطة الحواتكة حيث أن حركة القطارات   غير  منتظمة ولا يمكن الاعتماد على مواعيد محددة لغلق وفتح المزلقان .   وعاينت  اللجنة شبكة الاتصالات بمحطة الحواتكة واطلعت على دفتر الحركة   واستمعت  لعامل البلوك وناظر المحطة لمعرفة طريقة عمل .  

وصلت اللجنة المشكلة من المحاميين العموم من مكتب النائب العام إلى أسيوط    منذ يومين ، وانضمت لفريق التحقيقات الذي يشرف عليه المستشار حازم عبد    الشافي المحامى العام لنيابات أسيوط و المستشار محمد بدران المحامى العام    لنيابات شمال أسيوط ويضم الفريق المستشارين محمد حسام حمزة و أسامة عبد    الجواد ومحمود عبد الحليم رؤساء النيابة الكلية.  

وأفادت التحقيقات التي أجراها فريق النيابة مع العاملين بالسكة الحديد من    بينهم رئيس الإدارة المركزية للسكة الحديد بأسيوط ومدير عام التشغيل ومدير    عام الصيانة ومهندسي المنطقة وملاحظي البلوكات على أن منظومة العمل التي    تدار بها السكة الحديد خاطئة ، التي أوضحت أن اغلب المزلقانات تعتمد على    العنصر البشري ووان طريقة العمل جعلت المزلقانات طرق للموت السريع وانه  من   الممكن أن يتكرر مثل هذا الحادث أكثر من مرة كل يوم ، لذا لابد من  تطوير   منظومة العمل بالمزلقانات وتشغيلها الكترونياً  

ميدان التحرير* ​


----------

